# Femara / Letrozole thread



## Asryellah

Hi! Is there Ladies around who are on femar or on Letrozol?:flower:
Would be nice to chat with you and share experiences.

Im on my second cycle, my first one didnt really have any influence from Letrozol. I do ovulate on my own, and my gyn prescibed me those to make me o sooner and stronger.
I o'ed on cd17 which was normal. Now on this cycle I do take 2x2,5mg so maybe that will make me o sooner :winkwink: and do a hcg trigger as I did last cycle too.

Have you had any side affects? For me bad headaches..some night sweats. But not as bad as Clomid was.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi! That's great you o on your own! I take femara cause clomid never worked for me. This cycle I'm on metformin and femara and had 3 nice follicles. We did trigger on 2/21 and iui 22nd. 

How many days are you on Femara? I was on it for 5 then on cd12 he put me on for 4 more days. I guess I needed the boost. He said it doesn't matter how much you take but how long you take it for. I don't know I'm just trying to go with the flow. 

Are you on progesterone too? 

I never had any crazy symptoms tho. Hopefully this is our month! :)


----------



## PatientMum

hi ladies,
I am on neither of those but feel like chipping in as I am tamoxifen, similar to Clomid, but apparently better for the lining... and feel terrible, achy, headache, feeling really low. Am supposed to take my last pill on friday morning and I'm counting every minute... ouch.
Letrozole sounds like a better option according to this: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4322179/


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Jentt and Patientmum :flower:

So we are now awaiting anxiously on Jentt tww! Yay! Are you testing trigger out? I am a serial tested...cant wait to start that again. Though my last trigger still showed when af started, so I guess it doesnt leave fast from my system.

I am taking the pills on cd 3-7, so two days to go. Today a slight headache, not as bad as first cycle was. I did ask for progesterone but I havent heard from my gyn yet, as last cycle my lutheal was only 8 days! Which is crap, and she said that hcg shot would also lengthen my lutheal..well, didnt :dohh:

Patientmum I have also read few studies and that Letrozole works well with pcos patients! Though we are unexplained so we will see..dont have very high hopes. Our son was concieved by puregon shots and IUI, and then I have had 3 natural BFP's but mc'd. We have also tried IUI, Clomid, Menopur shots..this is the last straw, won't go any further.
Sorry to hear you have sideaffects :nope: maybe if you ask your doctor for change to Letrozol if it would treat you nicer :flower:
Hang on there friday is soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Asryellah

https://www.louismanara.com/blog/2013/12/15/letrozole-for-ovulation-induction-better-137730
https://www.ivf.com/downloads/aromatase_inhibitors_table.doc
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1313517

Few links about our meds.. :)


----------



## Jenntt

Hi! 

I have mild PCOS and clomid didn't work for me. Femara worked like a dream with no side effects. I would definitely ask your doc.

The progesterone should help with your cycle length. Let me know what they say.

So we're all looking forward to Friday so you can both be done with those pills! :) This week needs to fly! I'm glad that the side effects seem to be getting more manageable. 

I'm not testing until Friday. I decided to not let myself go crazy and just relax. I've planned some fun things for each day. Mostly relaxing. Definitely excited though. Every other cycle I had every symptom in the book!! But this one, nothing. We'll see. 

Hang in there you 2! What is the plan after? IUI?


----------



## PatientMum

Asryellah and Jenntt,
So great to have someone to go through this madness with!
Asryellah, I will definitely ask my doctor about Letrozole, or Femara that is working for Jenntt. Thank you. 
I ovulate naturally and feel like my body strongly disagrees with this cruel drug intervention, showing it through all these horrible side effects. 
Agree with Jenntt, Progesterone should help with the LP or another hcg shot a week after the first shot...
My plan is an IVF following this stimulation. I have a tubal blockage, so an IUI wouldn&#8217;t do it for me.
I don't have the nerve to test hcg trigger out! Last time I got pregnant I didn&#8217;t even need use a pregnancy test. I knew it would be positive. Unfortunately I miscarried at 12 weeks. I got over the worst and now I&#8217;m looking forward!
Yes Friday is nigh and only four more doses to pop. And yes, hopefully this is our month!


----------



## Asryellah

Good to hear from you Ladies :hugs:

So Patientmum you have a tubalblockage? Is there anything to open it? Hsg? But they will give you do ovulation induction but no IUI? That's weird to me:shrug:
Though IVF has a lot better success % than IUI. I dunno how we managed to get our son from it :haha: but as I told you this will be our last try we won't fo to IUI anymore or any other. My OH thinks that we have gotten naturally pg 3 times that no need to take things that far anymore and he is happy with one. Of course I am too :cloud9: we are so blessed to have a child.
Just that I feel like so many close ppl have passed away:cry:, time flies so fast and mortality is almost touchable that I have a need to feel life continues..dont know if you get what im saying. Need to feel I can give a life..

I sound crazy I know :haha:

So glad tomorrow is last day for pills :dohh: ha dterrivle night sweats last night..
About testing I have to test trigger out, I need to know if theres two lines that its legit not trigger. On my BFP cycle I tested it out by dpo 9 and then dpo 10 there started coming another line :winkwink: but last BFN cycle I tested still faint BFP 12 days past trigger even my af was in da house.

But big thumbs up to Jenntt for friday :thumbup: one of those three Juicy follicles must have fertilized!!:cloud9:


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Patientmum, It seems like you're really in tuned with your body so if the meds you're on aren't agreeing with you, I would talk to your dr. All the best on your IVF journey!! You have a lot more meds to deal with and shouldn't be miserable. My advice is to eat a low carb no sugar diet. I had 5 failed iuis and 2 failed IVFs all because of high insulin. My new Dr finally decided to test my insulin. You're right about going through the worst and now looking positive to the future. It really helps!! :) Have they mentioned a laproscopy for the blockage? There's gotta be something they could do! I wish we could just go to each others doctors and fight for one another. Haha

Hi Asry! Oh no!! more night sweats! That's so strange! 1 more day of pills!! Cheering u on!! And you're not crazy! It's soooo natural to feel that way. 

Yeah 3 is exciting! All my other iuis have only been 1! 

I'm praying this is our month girls!! :)


----------



## PatientMum

Jenntt, you are absolutely right about the meds. However, I decided to ride this one out, last pill in less than 24 hours..., and see what happens. But if I have to repeat this, I will definitely ask for different meds or none at all. 

I did get pregnant before thanks to a natural ivf when they just take the one and single egg that is mature that cycle. It resulted in a chemical pregnancy and clinics keep discouraging patients from doing this, saying the likelihood of getting pregnant is very small. I hate this statistics approach. As if making babies was just math!

Actually there are no more meds to be taken during this so-called mild stimulation ivf, just the trigger shot before egg retrieval.

During the regular ivf with a stronger stimulation i had hardly any side effects! Isn&#8217;t it ironic? THIS one is called &#8220;mild&#8221;.

Thanks for the advice regarding diet. A good point!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Friday!

Asry, yes, you are very blessed to have a child and be able to conceive naturally. I do see your husband's point, and yours as well.

I think feeling the way you feel, as you described it, is a great precondition for getting pregnant.

They give IVF patients a hcg trigger 36 hours before egg retrieval, I&#8217;m not quite sure why, but they say the retrieval wouldn&#8217;t work without it.

I hope this is your last try because you will get your BFP and will not need any more!

I&#8217;m praying with Jenntts that this is our months girls!


----------



## Asryellah

Jentt!!!! Did you test??!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So glad its friday and weekend is here, and we are done with the meds Patientmum :happydance: are you going for a ultrasound check soon?
I dont have any now, I had on my first cycle and gyn said that no need to come more..
Just need to start opks soon..and :sex: 

:coffee::haha:


----------



## Jenntt

Hi girls! 

Yes, I did. 1st had a very, very faint line and then next no line. So, I'm going to wait a couple more days and see what I get. 

Yay no more yucky pills!! Good luck on this next cycle! :)


----------



## Asryellah

Exiting!! Hopefully tomorrow lines are back!! Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenntt

Tested again today and negative. Now just waiting on af. 

I think it's time for another IVF. I'll be 34 soon and still trying for 1. Time to hurry this baby train up. Now that my insulin is down, maybe I'll have a better result.

How are you girls feeling now?


----------



## Alyna

Hi all! I recently entered the world of assisted conception. DH and I have one son together already (3.5 years old) and have been trying for 18 months to conceive number 2. I'm 35, and my biological clock is ticking, so a few months ago, I went to my ObGyn for advice. She prescribed me 5 mg of Femara/Letrozole.

In the 4 cycles I've been on it, I've experienced no negative side effects. My cycles have been more regular, and my periods shorter and predictable to the day. I can also feel when I'm ovulating (a dull ache in the ovaries). 

This week we started seeing a fertility doctor. He did an ultrasound, found 2 mature follicles, prescribed me an hcg shot, recommended I take a daily baby aspirin, and gave us instructions for timed intercourse.

I usually ovulate later in my cycle, but the hcg shot triggered early ovulation, so (for the first time ever), I get to experience the infamous tww.

Fingers crossed that this all works!


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt, oh :nope: sorry for the BFN. That sucks. I know how you feel with the age, but you are still young. I was your age when ttc DS and now about to turn 40 !!! :wacko: we have had this project for 2 yrs now, if my first pg would have been ok we could have 1,2 yrs sibling to DS now..
So do you still have Letrozole cycles or are you done? How many cycles were you prescribed?
I think I have left 4 cycles..

Alyna nice to have you here :flower: our sons are almost exactly same ages :winkwink: really having the tantrums time to time..Oh my :haha:
Good luck to you, hope the trigger does the trick!:thumbup: dont they say better eggs when o earlier? Though many do O late and pg easy.

The 4 times I have gotten pg have all been from ovulating early cd 12-14 never from my later ovulations. And I also tend to ovulate later from oct to february and sooner in spring and summer. And all pg have happen in spring or summer. Weird how body works.


----------



## Jenntt

It's so frustrating when we have a plan and it doesn't happen. Something that is so natural and it's so easy for everyone around you having their 2nd or 3rd child. 

This is only my 1st iui with new Dr so I'm trying to stay positive but this is our 3rd year. I really don't want to do ivf again but it's looking that way. 

They say it takes 6 cycles! Ugh I'm going to stick to to the letrozole, it's the only thing that has helped me to ovulate. So, just do it again. 

So, you're done with pills, on to ovulating soon!! &#128077;&#128077; keep me posted! :)


----------



## Jenntt

Good luck Alyna!! :)


----------



## molulife

I am joining in guys. I had a cycle just last month bfn. I am going to test a new theory of mine in this next cycle and if it works I am going to post it everywhere so that it helps everyone. Anyways, hopefully I can start my cycle on Tuesday and then it all begins... :)


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Molu! Please share. I'm so interested. It's nice to hear new ideas! :)


----------



## molulife

Well... I have gotten pregnant twice on femara 2.5mg and with that I have always ovulated late. I miscarried both times. After that my doctor upped my dosage to 5mg and it's always been bfn and I ovulated on day 15 on the dot. My theory is that my follicles are just growing big but the egg is not maturing. So this time I am going back to 2.5mg and going to try. Let's see...fingers crossed!


----------



## pirate1974

I'm on both femara and clomid which is weird bc from what I can tell they do the same thing. I'm also on metformin but I've been on that for 10 years for PCOS and so me being on that has nothing to do with the clomid and femara. Anyone on that? I took my first pills yesterday. I'm so scared of the side effects that are to come!!! I'm counting down until thursday night for my last pill!!!


----------



## Jenntt

That's interesting. That's probably why my doc had me on 2.5 for 5 days then after my 12 day check another 2.5 for 5 days. He said the length of time matters not the dosage. I ended up with 3 mature. Fingers crossed!!

Hi Pirate! They actually don't do the same thing. He explained it but I don't have the diagram. That's why girls with PCOS don't respond to clomid and do femara. One deals with fsh and other lh. Don't quote me that's how I understood it. I'm also on metformin. Have been since Nov. The stomach issues are the worst!! He started me slowly - 1 500mg for a week every other day then upped to every day, now 3 a day. It has definitely improved my cycles. The metformin should be keeping your insulin down to help the femara/clomid work better. Hopefully, you won't have bad side effects! All the best and good luck!!


----------



## Asryellah

Nice to have more Ladies here :flower: I wish all of us will succeed soon and this thread will become a Legend :winkwink:

Hopefully pirate you won't have bad sideaffects! From Letrozole they are pretty light as for me.

Molu, I hope your theory will work :thumbup: you do have success with the meds so lets hope this is The Cycle :cloud9:

Im also trying on a theory, I bought myself soft cups as I've read lots of success stories of those on ttc. Well today the first is in :haha::blush:
Havent used those before so im pretty worried of getting it out tomorrow but should be easy? Has anyone tried?


----------



## pirate1974

Thanks everyone! What are soft cups? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Jenntt

What the heck are soft cups?? &#128514;


----------



## Jenntt

You're right Asry - I really hope we all can look back at this and laugh one day!! &#128514;


----------



## molulife

Jenntt- are you on your tww. Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Molu! Thank you. The tests have been negative and my temp dropped big time today. Af should come today. Anxious to start the next cycle already! 

So now I'll be a week behind you girls! I hope we all get our BFPs!!!


----------



## Asryellah

Hi Ladies! Soft cups are menstrual cups. I guess there are different brands and some called diva cups? Also heard of the term conseption caps. But you can Google lots of BFP's by using soft cups while ttc. Heres one from this Forum
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1725235-ttc-3-soft-cup-preseed.html

So after bd you put one in and it keeps the spermies right up close to where they should be without leaking right out :D

And, if anyone interested it was easy to pop in and take out in the morning, I didnt keep it 12 hrs as I didnt want to be at work trying to get it out ;)


----------



## molulife

I do use preseed, and both the time that I got pregnant I used preseed. I haven never used soft cups....maybe I should.

Andddd I start my next cycle today and so it begins. I feel so good having this group.


----------



## Asryellah

molulife said:


> I do use preseed, and both the time that I got pregnant I used preseed. I haven never used soft cups....maybe I should.
> 
> Andddd I start my next cycle today and so it begins. I feel so good having this group.

Me too :hugs: so good to have ppl going through the same thing!

I'm starting to have o pains :yipee: I so hope that I get to jump that man of mine today and hopefully have pos in opk, it was not in the morning yet though.
But I'm pushing cd13 already and afraid that if my o goes to that cd 16-18 again will be disappointment.


----------



## Jenntt

Verrrrry interesting! Thanks for sharing. Yeah not something you want to do on your lunch break. Haha

Still no af. Really not sure what's up...


----------



## Alyna

Thanks all for the good luck vibes! I'm sending them right back at you! I had never heard the Diva cup recommendation. It does make sense! We always try to do the deed at night, so that I can lie down for as long as possible to keep the little swimmers in me as long as possible. It's sort of the same principle!

We've been using Pre-seed for about a year. So far no luck. :(

As I mentioned up thread, this is my first cycle on an HCG injection. I expected aches in my ovaries for a couple days after the shot, but I'm 6 dpo and I'm still getting the aches and now pelvic aches to boot! Is this normal? The aches aren't as bad as menstrual cramps, but some of them are pretty close!


----------



## Asryellah

:test: Have you tested Jenntt? :winkwink: 
Are you on progesterone? That might aswell lengthen your cycle as well as pregnancy :winkwink:

Alyna, hcg shot might give you all the pg-symptoms. And ovary twinges in lutheal phase are from corpus luteum working. Did you have more than one follicle? If two left then there would be two corpus luteum :thumbup:
Cant remember were you going to test the trigger out?

I gave myself the shot yesterday. OPK was not positive, but had all the o pains. Now i have the feeling that i messed it all up not waiting for the opk positive - as I was advised. :dohh: Dunno. Well, I just have to wait it out again. Need to pick up progesterone supps from pharmacy too. I havent o'ed yet, but plan is to start those on dpo 3.
I prob will start testing trigger out on dpo 6 too.

:dust:


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Alyna- cramps are totally normal. They should go away soon. Fingers crossed for your BFP soon! :) what day will you start testing? &#128521;

Hi Asry - eagerness got the best of ya! &#128513;Haha oh well, you know your body so if you felt it, I say go with it! &#128515;

Hite Molu- I'm happy to have this group of girls too!&#128077; &#128525;

I've been off progesterone for 5 or 6 days. Last month it came on exactly cd 14 after only day being off it. I didn't think I had anymore tests left but after I peed this morning I found one! Doh!! On Monday night I had SEVERE cramps!! And still no af. I dunno! I left a message for doc. I'll test this afternoon. 

Ok! So you both are pretty much in the 2ww!! Molu just starting this cycle so fingers crossed this our month girls!! &#128591;


----------



## Asryellah

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a32751333/femara_bfp_reporting_thread

This to read if you feel like need for success stories :)


----------



## Alyna

Asryellah said:


> Alyna, hcg shot might give you all the pg-symptoms. And ovary twinges in lutheal phase are from corpus luteum working. Did you have more than one follicle? If two left then there would be two corpus luteum :thumbup:
> Cant remember were you going to test the trigger out?

Thanks! I had two nice big round follicles (one in each ovary). The cramps are definitely improving and only happen occasionally now. I'm not testing out, because I honestly don't want to get my hopes up or obsess about if it's a real BFP or just the vestiges of the trigger shot. I'm going to the doc tomorrow morning to get my progesterone levels checked since it's been a week since ovulation. I plan to ask the nurse when I should test. AF is due on Tuesday for me since my cycles are short.

Jenntt, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Asry, I was told to take the trigger shot when my OPK was negative to force my body to ovulate sooner than it typically does, so I don't think taking the shot early would be too big of a problem for you. Good luck!


----------



## Jenntt

Hey girls! Af showed up finally! Cycle day 1!! Just behind you girls! &#128515;


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt, bring it on :thumbup: hopefully this is the cycle now :flower:

Alyna, that's nice that you get your progesterones tomorrow. Will that number give anything out that might tell you you've got bun in the oven? Well not many days anymore to wait :thumbup: so you are the next one we are cheering for am I right? Or did I Miss someone?

That's good to know that you were told to trigger even with neg opk. Really easier my mind :cloud9: thanks for that :hugs: now I need not to worry so much. As there is enough to worry anyways. I think I ovulated today. I had huge cramps in the afternoon, really painful. Only weird thing was that my temps were up already this morning. So did I already O?
I was awake for 2 hrs before took the temp though as our dog woke us up at 04 am :growlmad::growlmad: I was soooo pissed and coulndnt get to sleep again..

So happy its weekend :happydance: hope you all have a fab one :happydance:


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Asry- The trigger will spike your temp. Just keep temping to make sure your number stay above the line if you're looking to see signs of preg! Yay! That's gotta be o cramps! Woohoo!!! Keep calm and don't worry. It won't do you any good. Fingers crossed! Are you doing IUI or timed intercourse? 

Hi Alyna- 2 nice follies is great!! Let us know your results. 

Molu should be starting pills today!! &#128515; hopefully the new cocktail does the trick!


----------



## Alyna

Asry - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Jenntt - Sorry to hear about AF, but it sounds like you have a great attitude! Sometimes I get weary of my hope/disappointment cycle. 

On a somewhat related note, I recently finished an amazing work of creative non-fiction called The World is On Fire. It was a cool blend of history, personal experience, and the sound track of life written by a super cool woman and college professor. I was totally digging the book, marveling at the writers travels and experiences. Then I got to the end of the book, and there was an essay about her struggle with secondary infertility. It was so sad and so heartbreaking and so real. She was able to beautifully articulate so many of the feelings that I've been having, but couldn't convey in words.

One of the cool things she talked about was how she had "a song" that she used to play all the time to get her through the hope/disappointment of trying and failing to get pregnant. Her song was Queen's "Somebody to Love." It reminded me of the song I used to sing to get through my infertility while trying to get pregnant with DS. It was Zac Brown Band's "Let It Go" (I quote it in my sig. It's not the same song from Frozen.)

Do any of you all have songs that you sing to help you get through the ongoing emotional roller coaster of infertility?


----------



## molulife

Just caught up with all the posts today, I was a bit busy with work. Jenntt- next cycle for you...fingers crossed for you ...this is our month
Asry- I am so excited for your tww. Just be calm and believe that this is your month...it will work out. 
Alyna- how is your tww coming along. When do you test for bfp? Can't wait...fingers crossed for you too

As for me ... my medicines should end tonight and then ultrasound until follicles are ready for trigger. I am hoping but I am not giving myself too much hopes..... I wish we had see through bodies, and we could see what was happening. ...dream on!


----------



## Jenntt

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I just said to my hubby why can't I have something at home that let's me see what's going on every second!? Haha

Thanks Molu! Good luck! I hope you have really nice follies! &#128516; it's hard not to be hopeful but it's a rollercoaster. Don't lose hope tho! 

We decided to go back to FET. We have 3 popsicles that have been waiting for me to get healthy. We have 2 fail last year. I'm hoping it was from high insulin. Now I'm 27lbs lighter and eating healthy so hopefully I'll have a better result! &#128553; ugh I just want a piece of cake!! Haha 

Alyna- I'm glad you found something that gives you hope and keeps your mind off the stress. I now have let it go (from frozen) stuck in my head! &#128514; I love your quote BTW! &#128522; 

Good luck to you girls this month!! This WILL be our month!! Have a great weekend! &#128537;


----------



## Alyna

OK, the wait is driving me nuts! I'm debating giving myself a pregnancy test tomorrow. It's cdc 23 and day 11 since the trigger (AF usually arrives on cdc 25). My trigger shot was 5,000, so it should be out of my system after 10 days.

If it's BFN, I'll be soooo disappointed, and if it's positive, I'll convince myself that it's just the trigger still in my system, and test again for the next couple days.

We'll see what happens, I guess...

Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## molulife

Alyna - 11dpt and 5000 iu trigger shot....if it is a bfp...it is a good positive. The trigger is long gone. Last time I tested 9dpo that is 11dpt and I tested my 10000iu trigger shot negative. Let us know...I can't wait to hear...:)


----------



## Alyna

molulife said:


> Alyna - 11dpt and 5000 iu trigger shot....if it is a bfp...it is a good positive. The trigger is long gone. Last time I tested 9dpo that is 11dpt and I tested my 10000iu trigger shot negative. Let us know...I can't wait to hear...:)

Thanks! This is super helpful! I've been having lots of cramps today, so AF may come to visit before then, but, if not, I'll take the test first thing in the morning!


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt- we are doing timed, as OH didnt want to go for iui again. And thanks :flower:

Alyna, I need to look up that book sounds interesting. And heartbraking.
Lets hope you get your BFP this cycle :happydance: did you go for that progesterone test?
And with the trigger when you havent tested it out you need to be cautious. I was still getting faint lines 12 days past trigger with a sensitive test and while my af already arrived. So it totally depends on your metabolism.
Most people do get it out By 10 days, but my gyn said not to test before 14 dpt. Well wont be listening to her with that as i will test it out :haha: 
Anyway i truly do wish you get that :bfp: and theres no harm in testing either way the result is - you will find out in few days what the truth is :hugs::hugs::dust:
So :test:


----------



## Alyna

BFN. After a day full of cramps yesterday. I got a single spot of pink last night, but nothing today (so far). Also, no real cramps today. DH thinks it was too early to test, since we are still in the window for implantation.

So the good news is that the trigger shot is out of my system. The bad news is, there's a good chance I'm not pregnant. If AF doesn't come before then, I'll test again on Tuesday.

Thanks all for the good vibes!


----------



## Jenntt

Spotting is a great sign at 11dpt! And no more cramps now could mean you had implant cramps!! All good signs! Wait a couple more days and test! Fingers crossed!! &#128515;


----------



## Jenntt

Are you temping? Did your temp drop(big sign of implant)?


----------



## Asryellah

Alyna, sorry for the BFN but atleast you know the trigger is out! And hopefully next test will have those two lines!! Keep your head up girl!! :)


----------



## Alyna

Thanks all! Sadly, i don't temp. I tried in the past, but I couldn't find any patterns, so I stopped. I wish I hadn't now!

The cramps resumed this morning, and boy do they feel like AF. They're pretty strong. The light pink spotting continues, but it's really light. It's been almost 5 years since I was pregnant, but I don't remember cramps and my spotting was brown. 

I guess I'll just have to wait it out and try not to obsess!


----------



## Alyna

AF showed up tonight. :growlmad: 

This cycle is going to be chockful of tests. I've got lots of bloodwork to do, a SA for DH and an HSG if I can squeeze it in before we go on vacation.

Obviously I'm seriously bummed that I'm not pregnant, but I'm also annoyed that my luteal phase is exactly the same number of days. I was hoping the trigger shot and baby aspirin would help.

Asry, to answer a question you asked up thread, I did get my progesterone tested, but the doc said they'd only call me with results if they were abnormal. Otherwise, they'd give me results during my next Doctor consult.


----------



## Asryellah

Oh crap Alyna that damn :witch::trouble: but big :hugs: hopefully you'll treat yourself something nice today to feel little better.

I* also* thought that hcg trigger would extend my lutheal phase, but last cycle when I didnt have progesterone supps my lh- was only 8 days :saywhat:
so we will see if it helps now that i got those. I put 2x100mg per day. I wonder why I didnt get them in first place.


----------



## PatientMum

Hi girls!
Long time no see.
Jenntt, I am so sorry for your BFN! But you ARE young! You have many fertile years ahead of you so do not worry! I have just turned 40, fyi...
Alyna, fingers crossed! Very exciting!
I was so ill from the Tamoxifen that I couldn't even write to you, dear ladies!
I produced four eggs, 2 of which were immature though.
The other two both fertilized but the cells seem to be dividing somewhat slowly, so not sure if either of them will make it. 
I am not going to bother you with ivf embryo development details as you are lucky to not have to go through this.
Transfer planned for tomorrow so we'll see if they are still viable. I pray they are.


----------



## Jenntt

Alyna- I'm so sorry! Sending you hugs for your HSG! That is a bitch!&#128547; I hope results come back perfect! Then you can start this new cycle!&#128515;

Asry - have fun with timed!! &#128516;&#128077;really hope that works and this is your month!!

Patient- thank you for that! Sorry you were sick. Prayers for your transfer! Fingers and toes crossed for a successful IVF and you get your BFP! &#128516;

Sending hugs and wishes this is our month girls!! &#128525;


----------



## Alyna

Asryellah said:


> I* also* thought that hcg trigger would extend my lutheal phase, but last cycle when I didnt have progesterone supps my lh- was only 8 days :saywhat:
> so we will see if it helps now that i got those. I put 2x100mg per day. I wonder why I didnt get them in first place.

Thanks for letting me know! I've always known my luteal phase was short. It was 9 days when I conceived my DS. When we started trying for #2 before medication, it was about 6 days. Taking the Femara lengthened it back to 9 days, but I'd love a longer stretch!



PatientMum said:


> I am not going to bother you with ivf embryo development details as you are lucky to not have to go through this.

Please feel free to post as many details as you'd like! Sometimes just typing up experiences and sharing them makes this crazy journey we're all on a lot more bearable. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow!

On a related note, I'm on a management team at my work. Today I shared with the team that I was undergoing fertility treatments, so that they wouldn't think I was dying of some horrible fatal condition when they saw all the doctor's appointments on my calendar. The team is all women, but I'm the only mom. One of the women shared with me that she TTC for 7 years, going through numerous fertility treatments, none of which worked. I feel so bad for her. It's crazy the secret pains we all carry around with us that we don't share with others.


----------



## Jenntt

It's very sad that women feel ashamed about it. There's been such a stigma put on infertility but I feel like that is changing a little. I guess the reason I don't talk about it is I will break out in tears. I've now cut off my preggo friends and friends that have kids...which leaves me pretty lonely.

Alyna- progesterone should give you a longer stretch. 

I went back to my holistic dr, after deciding to go through with FET. He talked with me for a whole hour. He suggests doing a laproscopy instead. He said we still don't know why I had an ectopic, 2 failed FETs, and many failed iui cycles. I thought I had a good plan but now I'm more confused than ever. It makes sense but I just want to be told what is going to work. 

I hope you girls are having a better day.


----------



## Asryellah

Patientmum - great to hear from you :flower: and please do keep writing here and sharing experiences! Would love to hear how the transfer went. I really hope those two survived and will dig themselves deep :cloud9:

Alyna - you brave woman :howdy::hugs: thats awesome you came out to your collegues so openly. And that you got to hear those stories from other women too. 7 yrs, that is such a long time :nope: I really hope they will succeed soon.
I'm also in secretly ttc. I have only told 2 friends. All other think our family size is this. I guess it comes from being afraid that if I do tell, and then dont succeed- ppl will feel sorry for me and be too careful around me in their hopes of kids etc. And I dont want that, as I am soooo lucky to have one. That is a privilege <3

Jenntt - i do feel for you and understand on cutting on friends. It is just too heartbraking. Hopefully soon you can reach back on them and tell you are pg and reason why you couldnt be around them :hugs:
So you will go on with FET, so its a transfer right? And why would he instead ask for laparoscopy?
I have heard that in IVF/FET cycles if they do scratching/scrapping (??!!) before the embryo can attach more easy in uterus. Dont know if laparoscopy is the same.

And apologies my english is not perfect and if I dont get all right what you are saying :blush:

But for all you feel like a :hug: here it is !


----------



## Jenntt

Asry- you said it all perfectly! That's what my Dr said. He said it would help conceiving naturally and with IVF. He believes there's something actually wrong and wants to get to the root of the problem. It does make sense in my head but in my heart I'm scared. So, I will be having surgery at the end of the month!! My hubby and I talked about it last night and it's the best thing to do.

When are you set to ovulate? Have fun!&#128516;

Where are you from?


----------



## Asryellah

Okay, so surgery it is for you Jenntt! Good luck with that! Im sure your doc knows the best what to do. So will you still be taking femara now or is it all cancelled untill after surgery?

You can see from my siggy what dpo im now if you open it up, dpo 4/5 already!! Yay!
Not sure about the temp rise on friday because the pains also came on friday and ff said friday is dpo 1 but i think saturday is dpo 1.


----------



## Jenntt

Temping is hard when you have the trigger shot cause that raises temp. But at least you can watch for implant and temps staying high. Either way I don't think you missed it! &#128521; yaaay so you'll be testing next week!! Fingers crossed! &#128516;

Thank you! Yes surgery for me this cycle. No meds so it will be very interesting to see what my body does. I've read so many stories and even a girl in my neighborhood had the same surgery and was preggo 2 months after! Same dr!! &#128515;

Wow Finland! &#128512; I'm in Florida &#127796;


----------



## Alyna

Jenntt said:


> It's very sad that women feel ashamed about it. There's been such a stigma put on infertility but I feel like that is changing a little. I guess the reason I don't talk about it is I will break out in tears. I've now cut off my preggo friends and friends that have kids...which leaves me pretty lonely.

I'm so sorry to hear this. I remember feeling irrationally angry and jealous when my sister-in-law got pregnant on the first try when we'd been trying for nearly a year. It hurt so bad. I had to force myself to happily ask her baby details while I was aching so bad inside. She knew we were TTC and she would breezily say it would happen sooner or later. That hurt too. But it all changed when I held my niece for the first time. I hope you find a source of strength and peace amidst the pain. And best of luck with the FET. My fingers are crossed for you.



Asryellah said:


> Alyna - you brave woman :howdy::hugs: thats awesome you came out to your collegues so openly. And that you got to hear those stories from other women too. 7 yrs, that is such a long time :nope: I really hope they will succeed soon.

Thanks! It helped talking about it so openly. And, of course it helps that they are women. My colleague is actually older and entering menopause, so no little ones for her and her DH. It's crazy, because she's one of the most athletic and healthy people I know. Life can really suck sometimes!



Asryellah said:


> I'm also in secretly ttc. I have only told 2 friends. All other think our family size is this. I guess it comes from being afraid that if I do tell, and then dont succeed- ppl will feel sorry for me and be too careful around me in their hopes of kids etc. And I dont want that, as I am soooo lucky to have one. That is a privilege <3
> is !

Amen!


----------



## Asryellah

Alyna - oh my, so your collegue has already tried it all IFV/ donor? That really sucks if nothing is to be done anymore :cry: Little miracle would be so right for them. Adoption? Well thats an easy card to throw but hard path to walk.
My friends obgyn has said as she had twin pregnancy at 40 yrs that before we hit menopause our ovaries "overdoit" so multiple follies might be produced without meds (as they are startignt to shut down) and thats why lot of 40+ women have twin pregnancies. Wouldnt that be awe if they had this!!!

Jenntt - wow thats good news then how your Dr does his miracles :thumbup: let us know when the surgery is and we'll keep thumbs up!

Arent we lucky to have all this help nowadays. If we'd been born 50 yrs earlier we'd be childless more or less. They prob did have some herbs though back then? I actually already ordered Vitex for myself, if these Letrozole cycles wont work i will give natureherbs a shot :flower:

AFM, I have already started testig hcg-shot out. Nice II lines still appear, oh how nice they are to see :cloud9: wish next week I will be seeing them strong!!! [-o&lt;

Where's Molu? How are you? :flower:

Patientmum - how was the transfer? Hope all was good :hugs:


----------



## Jenntt

Asry - how are you feeling? Any symptoms? &#128512; your chart looks so good and promising! I've heard great things about Vitex and fertility aid on Amazon. I don't think you'll need it though! &#128521;

Alyna - thank you for the sweet words and support. We decided to do laproscopy at the end of the month. My Dr thinks there may be a bigger issue and FET would just be a waste. How are you feeling? 

Where's Patient and Molu? I hope Patient is relaxing! &#128522; how's the new cocktail of meds working for Molu? Any progress?


----------



## Jenntt

Asry- I would have loved to be born 50 years ago and not just for the fun poodle skirts! &#128514; My grandma had 23 pregnancies, 8 mc! So I have 14 aunts and uncles!! The infertility numbers rise each year that goes by. I really think a lot of it has to do with the unnatural way our food is made and the chemicals we're exposed to now. Oh well, can't change time so we just have to keep fighting. &#128515;


----------



## molulife

So ladies...today was my first ultrasound. ..and I am quite stressed and disappointed. My lining was 5mg (not bad for day 11). Left ovary had two tiny follicles and my right had one 14mm follicle. Problem is ...I have only ovulated once from the right and that was bfn all my past pregnancies have been from my left side. Problem 2 is I am a late ovulator...this just crushed my hopes. If this is a true follicle I might ovulate on day 13 or 14. I am so lost and confused and stressed.


----------



## Asryellah

Molu - good to hear from you! Will you be going for another ultrasound? And do not lose hope or stress too much. There is always hope when eggs and spermies hook up ;) will you be having trigger shot? That will make you O. Thumbs up!

Jenntt - you are so sweet cheering for me <3 I havent got any symptoms. I get twinges now and then but Nothing out of ordinary. And I have had just Perfect temps in this +2 yrs in ttc but they really havent ment BFP, and now the progesterone supps keep my temps up so dunno why I even temp but guess its such a habit :D


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Molu! Don't lose hope! You've got a folli growing and the others might catch up as the lining grows. All it takes is 1 anyway! Cheer up! It's not over yet!! &#128522; 

Hi Asry- that's what we're here for! &#128525; I know what you mean about temping becoming a habit. It's a hard one to quit too. I think it's a feeling of some control we have over ttc. I had a perfect chart last month that wasn't bfp so who knows! Keep us posted on symptoms. 

Surgery scheduled for next Thursday! I'm soooo happy it's so soon!


----------



## molulife

Jenntt : praying for you for your surgery hope everything works out for you. 
Arsy: I am not losing hope but you know.... there is always a worry. What about you.... 

I am praying and fingers crossed for everyone...

So my doc called me with results E2 level is 76 and my LH level is 7. Another ultrasound on friday. Let's see...


----------



## Asryellah

Wow Jenntt!! Next thrusday already :happydance: thats great news! Step closer to :crib: right?

Molu :thumbup::thumbup: for fridays ultrasound! Hope there are some juicy follies!

Heres nothing new to report. Still strong lines on HPT I wish theyd go away soon and then come back... :cloud9:


----------



## Jenntt

Thank you ladies!! &#128537;&#128537; yes one step closer!! &#127868; I'm so happy it's soon, otherwise I would've just gone onto the FET cycle and hoped for the best. But this is the right way to go. 

Fingers crossed for Molu!! Come on juicy follies!! &#128077;&#128077;

Asry - any spotting or temp dip? Praying those lines stay there!!! &#128515;


----------



## molulife

Arsy- how many dpo are you?? May be this is a true a bfp.


----------



## Asryellah

molulife said:


> Arsy- how many dpo are you?? May be this is a true a bfp.

I'm dpo 7/8 now, and 9 days from the trigger. Last time the trigger showed light in tests up to 12 days, so I wont believe in true bfp untill it starts getting stronger. Now its just fading away as it should.

I'll try to post a pic of tests tomorrow or sunday so you'll see the "progress" :winkwink:

Jenntt - my temps are up-down-up-down so no significant temp dip. Or sportting. Or nothing else either :haha: edit. do have sharp pains up in cp, probably prog.suppositories doing that

Wonder where patientmum is, hope all is ok? :hugs:

Oh yay, its friday :happydance: :wine::pizza::yipee:


----------



## Aayla

Hi Ladies! I would love to join this thread! I haven't read through the whole thing yet but I will catch up. lol 

I have PCOS and started letrozole last May after clomid didn't work to make me ovulate (it also made me gain weight really quick). My first cycle I was on 5mg and it didn't work. 2nd cycle they upped it to 7.5mg and that made me ovulate. 3rd cycle I got my bfp but that ended in an early miscarriage. We did 3 more cycles but no bfp. this current cycle we took it off and I didn't use letrozole. No ovulation. So now I am waiting for af to come (due in 3 days) and I hope she comes on her own and I don't have to use provera to induce.


----------



## Asryellah

Aayla please do join!! Good to have more ladies here :flower:

Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: but silverlining is that it has worked once..so hopefully soon again :cloud9:


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Aayla! Welcome!! &#128516; PCOS is such a pain to deal with! I'm sorry about your loss and struggles! There are ways to trick PCOS and you WILL!! Just don't give up and you'll eventually find what works. Don't be afraid to ask questions or see different docs! Hopefully you'll have that BFP very soon!! &#128515;&#128077;&#128077;

Asry- yes post pics so we can follow along &#128514; those damn suppositories! &#128563; Yaaay Friday!! 1 day closer to you realllllllllly testing!!! &#128131;&#128131;yes have a glass of wine and relax! &#127863;

I hope all is well with Patient! &#128559;


----------



## molulife

So guyss...my ultrasound today was ... well...one follicle 18.4mm. They want me to trigger tonight. I really hope this is not a cyst and it's an actual follicle with an egg in it... I just hope and pray this works....


----------



## molulife

I forgot....but my Uterus lining hasn't thickened a bit. It was 5mm and remains 5mm. I am just confused of whether I should do this trigger or not... what do you guys think... I am confused


----------



## Aayla

I have called my doc and requested to go back on metformin. I had horrible side effects but I figure if I start small it's at least something and maybe I can work myself up to the 2000 mg they wanted. We just got paid so I am going to do some grocery shopping and hubby knows it's low carb living from now on. I've been trying to get away with it and I know that I'm supposed to be low carb and low sugar. but I am running out of time (I'm 38 in may) and we were hoping for more than 1 child and we can't afford IVF. 

Molulife: I say trigger since they told you too. If they were worried about your lining they would likely be holding off this cycle.


----------



## Asryellah

Molu - I would also go and trigger too! When I vonceived DS my folli was also at 18mm cant remember the lining but bit smaller folly and BFP later on! (With IUI)


----------



## Asryellah

Aayla, have you tested just in case? ;) I just checked out your ff and arent you about 13 dpo?


----------



## Aayla

I didn't ovulate this month. I get that checked with a progesterone blood test at approx 7dpo. I normally ovulate on cd 17-19 so I went midway on cd 25. My progesterone was 1.7 so definitely no ovulation. :(


----------



## Jenntt

Yes do it! That's a good size!! Eat the pineapple core after ovulating to help with your lining. Prayers that this is your month!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Jenntt

Aayla- metformin and low carb diet are the best ways to trick PCOS!! It should wonders for you! Stay strong and grab an apple and pb when you want to snack! Metformin side effects are just awful!!! But so worth it once you start having normal cycles!! I'm cheering you on cause I know how difficult it is!! Hang in there! &#128515;&#128515;

Take met with milk. It seemed to help my tummie! &#128563;


----------



## Aayla

And I also heard to take it with food. There is a woman I follow on YouTube who did a video on it. So I am going to give it a shot. I do my grocery shopping tomorrow. So I admit I am indulging in some things. Sunday we start eating low carb.


----------



## Alyna

Sorry for falling off the grid for several days. Work has been absolutely nuts! 

Right now I'm on cd 7. I just got back the results of my progesterone test -- it was normal! I was shocked considering how short my luteal phase always is. The doctor took me off all my fertility meds this cycle and ran blood tests on my FSH, LH, and a bunch of other hormones that I don't even know about! Originally, I had an HSG scheduled, but cancelled it. With my current professional and personal schedule, there's just no way we could get it done this cycle, so hopefully next cycle.

We did get DH's SA done, though, and the results were staggering. "Multiple abnormalities" they said. They think his diabetes is negatively affecting his fertility. I guess it makes sense. Last time we got pregnant, we had both been dieting and exercising successfully for about 6 months. He had lost nearly 30 pounds.

Time to switch to a low carb diet and get healthy again, I guess!


----------



## molulife

So today was last ultrasound before trigger. They decided to push trigger one more day from yesterday. They started me on estrace yesterday. Updates are :
1. My follicle is 20mm 
2. My lining was about 7.83mm
3. My e2 level was 890
Please send all good vibes and please send all your prayers. Today I trigger and bd. This may or may not be my month but I am keepin all positivity around as possible.


----------



## Jenntt

Yes definitely take with food. 

Alyna - yaaay good progesterone test!! Fingers crossed! 

Well, we're all getting healthy together! &#128516;&#128077;&#128077;

Molu- great numbers!!! Sending good vibes and prayers!! &#128591;&#128591;

We need some BFPs from this group! &#128516;&#128516;

Asry should be testing soon!! 

Had my pre-op done so we're on our way and I won't be too far behind you girls!


----------



## Aayla

af is due tomorrow but I have a feeling she isn't going to show on her own and it will have to be induced. It sucks because it will put me at min 10 days behind schedule. I have been having cramps and such that makes me think she is coming but no spotting like normal. I have to wait until she is technically late to start the pills, which will be monday. I have never wanted my period to show up so much. lol 

Molu: sending good vibes!!

Alyna: that sucks about your hubby's results. Hopefully getting back into a healthy diet will fix it.


----------



## Asryellah

Molu - great news and nice and Juicy lining :happydance: good place to attach!! Sending you baby vibes :hugs:

Alyna - good Numbers for you :thumbup: sorry to heat about DH but theres lot you can do to improve sa. Cant remember what my friend OH took but some natural remedies helped. Google will tell you lots and lots :haha: but :hugs: I know it must been news you didnt want to hear.

Afm - I have been testing and will try to attach a pic so you can see tests from yesterday morning (1st)and yesterday afternoon (2nd) and this morning (3 rd) to my eye yesterday afternoon was strongest. Lines have never diasappeared so I just have to test tomorrow and see if its fading..so pray it will get stronger. As you can see ff says today is dpo 10 but I think it is dpo9. Today is 11 days from trigger.

https://aijaa.com/57c6ui


----------



## molulife

Asry - can't wait for your results, fingers crossed for you. 

Jentt- hope you are feeling better....

Alyna- low carb and no sugar does help with weight loss. I have been doing that for a long while now.

For me - sides of my stomach hurt, right on the ovaries side. Bot the sides hurt. I hope this is not bad and it's not a sign of cyst or anything. I should ovulate tomorrow. Let's see....


----------



## Asryellah

https://aijaa.com/eM9kMO

Seems to be fading :( i wonder now if i should stop progesterone today so wint delay next cycle so much?


Better luck for you Molu!!! Are you the next One testing?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Aayla

How long are you supposed to take the progesterone? I assume the fade out is good because of the trigger. But I do suppose if you were pregnant that it would go back to positive. I don't know too much about the trigger procedure. 

The progesterone does keep the cycle at bay until you stop it depending on the type. So you should expect af to start on 3-5 days if you aren't pregnant.


----------



## Aayla

Af is a no show. I will be starting the provera tomorrow. I may pick up a dollar store test just to be sure. Provera is not the type of progesterone to use while pregnant. So even though my 7dpo test came back that I didn't ovulate I just want to be sure.


----------



## Asryellah

Aayla- you should def test! Hopefully you het a surprise easter bfp!! ;)

Yes, i know progesterone delays af thats why i been wondering if should stop. The lines are not getting stronger so wont take em anymore. I have a short lh Phase so would have expected bfp by today/tomorrow. All bfps in the past have been dpo10 or dpo11 which is tomorrow.. :(
Gyn has advised to take prog. up till dpo14 but I have never taken it for so long if I have gotten bfn's up till dpo12..


----------



## Aayla

As much as I don't want to, I have to test. My progesterone was only 1.7 on cd 25 so I am sure I am not pregnant but Provera can't be taken while pregnant. doc has always told me to test before starting the pills, just in case. I will be picking up a dollar store test today as I don't want to waste money on a FRER.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi ladies! How are you?

Hows Molu - any symptom spotting yet? :winkwink:

Aayla - did af show her face?

I'm still getting faint lines on different hpt's. So I guess I'm that one who doesnt really metabolize trigger. Today is 13 days from it. Today I also went for beta, will get the results tomorrow.


----------



## molulife

Asry - you know it might be positive afterall.... ;) I can't wait to hear your beta numbers. Fingers crossed and super excited for you. 

Our bd didn't go as planned. We were just able to bd on the trigger night. Dh was just a little too stressed. But again it's toooo early for spottings or symptoms. ... will test on the 31st or so.


----------



## Aayla

Still no af. I took a FRER and it was negative. The cramping was intense last night and I am still achy. She wants to come but because this was an anovulatory cycle I think it's stuck. lol 

Started the provera yesterday. I have to take it for a week and then af should show up within 3 days. She might show up earlier (fx she does) but I am expecting her next week now.


----------



## Jenntt

Asry- I can't wait to hear your numbers!!! &#128516; fingers crossed for you!! 

Molu- it only takes 1 little spermy!! Fingers crossed!! &#128591; thanks I'm feeling good! 1 more day til surgery!! &#128542;

Aayla - did you test?? Hope af didn't show sweetie! &#128591;

Sorry girls! I really wish this was easier for us. Hugs &#10084;


----------



## Aayla

I did and it was negative. But I figured as my progesterone blood test showed I didn't ovulate this month. So now I am hoping she shows asap so I can start a new cycle and my letrozole. 

What sucks is I am cramping up a storm like she is here but not bleeding. Sometimes it even feels like I have bit nothing. So frustrating.


----------



## PatientMum

Hi girls, it's great to see this thread still alive :)... My two week wait has been a nightmare - Yesterday, 7dp5dt, I started spotting. Then it stopped and this morning again there's a bit of spotting. I tested yday and there was a very faint second line. Over the past weekend I began to crave some foods, mainly mustard and junk food, same as when I was pregnant last year (sadly ended in miscarriage at 12 weeks). The craving is now gone and I feel completely normal. I haven&#8217;t tested today, I can't face a the faint line being even less visible or not being there at all... I wish more luck to you all and keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## molulife

Patient mum- test again...you might actually be pregnant...fingers crossed for you. 

Aayla - onto next cycle. It will happen...don't worry

Arsy- no updates from you yet...hope everything is well. 

Jentt- good luck for your surgery... 

Fingers crossed for you all ...


----------



## Asryellah

Patientmum - oh my :happydance: sounds so promising!!!! Big :thumbup: and :hugs: for you, I pray that you'll get big and FAT lines next time you test!!! When will you, or will you wait for a beta?

I have been waiting for my numbers all day and still havent gotten them!!!:dohh::headspin::headspin: I know I'm not the first problem my gyn has much else to do - but I would really like to have the numbers. 
Not that it will change anything, I had the faintest of faint lines this morning so not expecting more than negative result. 
And having totally af cramps + my temps dived this morning, so I guess tomorrow :witch::hissy:

Oh and Jenntt!!!! Good luck to your surgery!! Hope all is well and let us know how you are doing!!! <3


----------



## PatientMum

Molu and Asry, thank you for your encouraging comments! You're very kind. But I can't help feeling like I am losing my nascent pregnancy. I have had chemical pregnancy before and this feels just like it. 

I can't be excited and hold much hope when I see the symptoms I began to develop disappear again. I am not gonna test for now, I can't face it. I'll wait. If no AF by Easter Monday, I'll test. 

I cannot find any rational answer to why this has to be happing and turning my life into a nightmare. 

The embryo implants and then nature just changes its mind and all is cancelled? If the embryo was not ok, why would it implant in the first place? 

Is all effort in vein and nature just doesnt want me to be a mother? Am I a fool that I still believe I can be a mother, after 8 IVFs (2 stimulated, 6 natural) and two miscarriages? Wouldnt it have already happened if it were meant to be? Ive just turned 40... 

Sorry for this moaning and whining... I'm really down. I need to get a grip on myself. Sorry, ladies, and I really hope that you soon get your BFPs that will stick!


----------



## Aayla

Oh Patient I totally understand what you are going through. I'm 38 and I get the whole thing about time. Here in BC Canada IVF costs $16,000 each time you do it, it's not even an option for us. And I can only imagine going through it many times to have nothing but heartache. 

I wish I understood about miscarriage. Why are some babies born with issues and some not. It can't all be chromosome issues if children are born without limbs or even a face (just saw a youtube video show up on my list about a girl born without a face). But then I think that if it is a chromosome issue I would much rather have had the miscarriage at the very early stage instead of it growing deformed. 

Sometimes I think that everything is fine up until implantation. It's then as it starts more development that issues come up and it just can't survive. But because there is no way to test the blastocyst there is no sure fire way to know what is going on. 

I think about this stuff all the time.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi girls!!! Prayers for all of you!! &#128525;&#128525;

Hi Patient!! Please try to stay positive! Hoping for the best!! Sounds soooo promising!! 

Asry - call the nurses and demand your numbers!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Jenntt

Aayla - I hope af comes sooner than later so you can get on with the next cycle!! Hope you're feeling better and cramps aren't too bad!! 

Surgery in the morning!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

I hope I wake up tomorrow afternoon and read some good news from you girls! &#128525;&#128515;


----------



## Asryellah

Patitenmum - big hugs for you and prayers that this baby will stick and be in your arms. I believe you will be a mom one day. You have been patient, and that will sure pay off. Believe <3

Jenntt- good luck for your surgery!! I hope all is well !!! :)

AFM - did get finally my negative beta, only poor little 0,6. Not that I was surprised but thought there might be a bigger nr as the tests have been (still) showing faint lines. I should just stop doing them and squinting!!!!!!!


----------



## PatientMum

Asry, thank you for your kind words! It helps. Aayla, thank you for breaking down the process, I think you are right.

Cramping and spotting have continued since Tuesday so I grabbed courage and tested again this morning, wondering where all the HCG is washed out and my AF can start.

Got a BFP again, with the second line still very faint although a touch darker than before. But still very faint! 

I thought perhaps all the hcg could already be washed out, if this is a failed implantation, but perhaps something is still going on there! 

On the hand, I have heard that hcg levels should double every second day in a healthy pregnancy, so the second line, shouldn't it be much darker? And I have all this camping and no more junk food craving... 

There's nothing I can do but wait. If I don't get AF by Sunday my hopes will rise again. If no AF, I'll test again on Tuesday, which will be 15dp5dt, the day the clinic said I should test.

I know there's absolutely nothing I can do if I am losing this pregnancy. But I haven't given up all hope yet.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Aayla

levels double every 48-72 hours. and hpt's are not very good at testing progression. Some can be faulty, not very sensitive. Symptoms also come and go. So I wouldn't lose out hope.


----------



## Aayla

Totally gutted. Got a call from the doc in regards to going on metformin. They said they want me on provera for 2 months and they have to do another biopsy afterwards, because of the hyperplasia. If the hyperplasia is not back then they said they will look at adding metformin when they discuss the trigger shot. I didn't realize we were moving on to that. 

So now I am back to waiting. as much as I want to disregard what the doc wants (because it is tempting since the femera is sitting right beside me) I feel they know what they are doing. And I did want this break to lose weight.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi girls! &#128525;

Asry and Patient- bug hugs to you both! Patient I'm sending prayers this is a sticky healthy baby!!! Asry I'm sorry! On to the next cycle though. Do you think you'll do anything different?

Aayla - I'm so sorry! Provera 2 months??? Seems crazy! They need to be focusing on helping you ovulate not forcing periods. &#128530; ugh! 

Surgery was a success!! Hubby told me Dr said he found endometriosis and fixed it!! Tubes are all good too!! I had happy tears the whole way home! Finally an answer! A huge weight has been lifted!!! I'm feeling good, just a little sore. Much better than I thought it was going to be!! &#128516;


----------



## Aayla

Congrats jenntt!! 

The provera keeps my period at bay. I will be on it straight through with no breaks. I have another condition called uterine hyperplasia with atypia. This causes my uterine lining to thicken and cell cluster to grow. When it is active I have a 30% chance of getting uterine cancer. The provera keeps it at bay. Not sure how but it does. 

So I will need a biopsy at the end of the 60 days to make sure the hyperplasia is still gone. 

I have made a plan for the next 56 days. I am following a low carb plan I got from a weight loss doctor, workout every day, journal everything.


----------



## Jenntt

Oh ok! Well, I'm so glad you have a plan! I'm so sorry about that condition! Payers you have wonderful news in 60 days that it's gone!! &#128156;

Molu- how are you feeling? Bad cramps go away? Any symptoms? &#128515;


----------



## molulife

Ladies...

Sorry asry...this will happen for all of us, we just have to wait I guess. Patient - I think this is it for you...it will be a sticky baby..do not worry...lots of prayer for you.
Aayla- everything has its time. May be this whole things will just fix everything fo you. 
Jenntt- yayy...successful surgery... now you will try?

As for me ..today is 4dpo. No symptoms or anything. I dunno. ..:)


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt - great news hun!! So glad all went well and you are all set up for a babyyyy ;)
And Patientmum! Such great news your lines getting stronger!! Yay hopefully we will get our first bfp for this thread in few days! <3
Aayla - good luck with the plan! How provera makes you feel dosentit have any sideaffects? Hope you are ok

Molu babydust!!!!! :)

AFM- still no AF. I dunno what has fced up this cycle or i have too much supps still up there.. yesterday eve i had high temps and this morning too. And still faint lines, like theres no need to test anymore..but cant help it :D

Happy easter ya'll :)


----------



## Aayla

The provera is a horrible med. it makes me extremely emotional, nearly bipolar. and it makes me gain weight. I already have pcos, slow metabolism, genetics (family history of obesity), an over eating disorder, insulin resistance caused by pcos and now this. But I have a plan and have to be fairly strict to it. I'm going to focus on the inches and not the scale if I can. The doc focuses on the scale which sucks but the smaller I am the less fat I have which is better. 

So working out and a low carb diet is the way to go.


----------



## Jenntt

Asry- you're so right, we need a bfp in our group!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

Patient - great news on stronger lines!!! Fingers crossed! &#128515;&#128515;

Yay Aayla! You can do this! We're all cheering you on!! I know that pill sucks but you really strong and can do it!! 

Molu- thank you!! Yes Doc said to call when I have my period and then we will do iui. He wants me preggo sooner than later! Love it! The surgery was done in the middle of your cycle so shouldn't be much longer. Post op was today and he said it was stage 2 endometriosis and it's all gone now and tubes are clear!! 4dpo yaaay!! Baby dust!!!!! &#128516;&#128516;

Happy Easter girls!! &#128153;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;


----------



## Aayla

So I have to call my doc to get clarification. I was googling how much it costs for the hcg shot here and my clinic's site popped up. I looked there first but didn't see anything specifically about hcg trigger shot on their fee list. When I googled a result came up for their page on IUI. Which makes sense as they had said this would be the next step but I thought maybe they would trigger and we would do it at home. Turns out that, at least by the description, they don't just trigger and do it at home. They do the IUI. Which has me a bit worried in regards to cost. 

Right now my letrozole costs me $55 per cycle. I still have to take that with the IUI. The trigger shot (I found out on another site) is about $100. The cycle monitoring is $400, the semen wash is $400 and they charge to teach me how to inject myself which is $200. So in total my cycle will cost me $1155. I barely make that in a month myself, right now. and hubby makes just over that. My mom says everything will be fine but I hate the fact that I am 38 years old and can't afford to do this. I can barely afford to save up and I don't want to borrow money from them. 

I already have to save up at min $2000 to go to a wedding in September. Now I will be lucky if I can do this one time before then. I will save $200 by not having to go through injection teaching again but that only brings it down to $955. Still a lot of money per cycle.

I may be worrying over nothing which is why I have to call the doc to verify the pricing and the plan. I haven't told hubby yet. He was worried about the cost and he's depressed enough over this. He sees his chance at being a dad dwindling.


----------



## Jenntt

Do you HAVE to go to that wedding?? Do you think they will understand if you don't? Don't feel like you have to please anyone during ttc. This is your priority for your family. I think not going to the wedding will take some stress off so you can enjoy this! Hugs!! 

Hopefully your new diet will help with ovulating!


----------



## Aayla

It is my brother getting married so I have to go. If it was a cousin or a friend I wouldn't. 

Talked with hubby and he is all in. He said to do the budget and we will cut where we need to. No unnecessary spending for the next 2 months. We are cutting cable and home phone. I have lowered the cost of my plan for my cell and he will do the same. And I am going to go through all of our stuff to sell stuff. And for my bday I am going to ask for monetary funds to go towards the IUI.


----------



## Jenntt

Selling stuff is a great idea! It gets you some extra $ and declutters your house at the same time. I'm happy your hubby is all in with you! 

We cut spending too. You realize how much you don't need.


----------



## Aayla

We also have a friend that owes us $400. They've been slowly paying off something they bought from us and I'm going to talk to her and see if she can make us a priority next month. Normally, because she's my best friend, we are ok with being the last on the list next to food and rent etc..they don't always have good months pay wise as they own their own business. 

Our main spending area is eating out. I'm the only cook and sometimes I just don't want to but now I am going to put a sign on the fridge to remind myself that even if I don't want to I have to so we can afford this. My mom said all will be fine, which means she is going to help pay for it but I want to make an effort to show her I don't want to rely on that.


----------



## molulife

Aayla- don't worry... it will all work out for you...keep trust in God.
Jenntt- you will soon be able to try and surely conceive... don't you worry about bit...I am really excited for you. 
Patient- I can't wait for your blood test results now... hoping for good hcg numbers for you.

As for me... today is 6dpo not much symptoms. I feel sorry breasts sometimes and sometimes bloated too. ..but it could also be the progesterone and the estrogen. I really think I am out this month :(


----------



## Asryellah

How was the test Patientmum?? I cant wait! Werent you supposed to test yesterday? Fx!!!

Aayla - sounds like a plan and I hope you get the funds for the IUI! Cant believe how expensive it is. Well the same in here if you go to private clinic but in public healthcare you'd pay for like IUI about 300-400&#8364;.

Molu- too early to think you are out, still days to go and hopefully you'll soon be posting BFP news in here!! :)

Jenntt- have you started the meds yet or do you have to wait for the next cycle? I have no idea where you are at your cycle now 

AFM- finally af showed her ugly face today. I was already getting exited as my temps were the highest this morning, but when went to the bathroom the truth came out. Oh well, it sucks, but need to hope this cycle will be the one <3


----------



## Jenntt

Hope you girls had a nice Easter!

Thank you Molu!! &#128536; And it's waaaaaay too early to think you're out! Sore boobies is a good sign! Please stay positive! Can't wait for you to test. I'm excited for you!! &#128515;&#128515; keep us posted on symptoms. Are you temping this time?

Asry- I'm sorry! On to the next cycle now. No more waiting. April will be your month!! &#128156;

The surgery was done in the middle of my cycle so I have to wait for af now. I wasn't on any meds. Should be here in another week then I'll start femara. After having the surgery done, there was a huge weight lifted! Finally having an answer, I can go into next cycle really excited!! 

Fingers crossed for us!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## molulife

Thankyou Asry, I am trying to keep my hopes alive. 
Jenntt- I don't temp, don't know how. Last cycle I checked my cervix and that is screwed up too :). Now I am just waiting till Thursday and test at 10dpo. I usually test 9-10dpo. Sore boobies are a good sign but I am pretty sure it's a side effect of the estradiol pill that I take . Let's see.... hopefully your af comes soon and you can start your cycle.


----------



## Jenntt

Yeah, I never liked temping. All of my bfn cycles looked like bfp on the chart...too stressful waking up at the same time too. Good you have a plan when to start testing. Just a few more days!! Fingers crossed for you! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Aayla

Well I freaked out over nothing. Confirmed with the doc assistant on what might be happening. She said she didn't mention trigger but I could have sworn she did. Maybe I misheard. But the next step was not IUI as I got pregnant with timed sex before. 

But if we want to go on to do IUI then we can and I have to be sure my bmi is under 45. But the price is only $400. Which is for the sperm washing. Everything else that is on the price list I guess doesn't pertain to me. $400 a month we can do. But I have to talk to hubby to see what he wants.


----------



## Jenntt

That's great news! The fact that it has worked with timed is so promising. Means your hubby numbers are good and it helps to keep cost down! All the numbers you said before seemed high anyway. So happy for you!!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Aayla

Hubby was confirmed to have great numbers. The doc called him superman. :haha: (so it is a running joke and it is funny because his fave superhero is superman).

Hubby said he wants to do IUI. So now I have to work my ass off to lose the weight. Ideally I need to drop 50 lbs. If I don't quite make the goal by then (it would mean a pound a day loss) then we will do a cycle of just letrozole and timing sex. 

I really feel that this is the right next step.


----------



## Aayla

talked to hubby. He wants to go with the IUI. He really wants me to be pregnant since it can double our chances he wants to go for it. Especially now that it is only $400. So now I have to lose 50 lbs in 50 days. Not totally impossible but my diet will be quite strict. If i don't meet that goal then we will do rounds of just letrozole until I do. But I have to have my bmi under 45 and right now it is 51.6. Even just 10 lbs is a loss of 1.6 points on the bmi scale. 

I feel that IUI is the next step. It feels right in my gut. So I am going to do whatever I can to get back down to that bmi.


----------



## Jenntt

That's awesome about hubby's numbers! You can lose the weight but take care of yourself at the same time. Cut carbs and sugar and you'll watch the lbs melt off! I'm excited for you! Good luck! &#128077;&#128077;

Can't wait to hear about Patient's numbers!! 

Asry - are you starting letrozole soon? I hope it treats you better this time! &#128156; 

Molu- one day closer to testing!!! Fingers crossed! &#128516;&#128516;

How's Alyna doing?


----------



## PatientMum

hi girls! jenntt, thanks for keeping in touch with my story...I have some bad news. tested again this morning and my bfp with a faint line has practically turned into a bfn, i mean the second line can still be seen but only if you look really closely. clinic says probably chemical pregnancy, but wait for two more days and if no AF, come for bloodwork/us. I am quite sure this short pregnancy ended a week ago when i stopped craving catchup and mayo. the easter weekend has been really sad for me as i felt no symtoms and waited for this morning's testing that I knew would end up the way it did. I am slowly recovering, at least mentally. to recover also physically, i pray for AF to arrive asap. i just feel some cramps and moderate lower back ache - signs of AF each months for me, but no actual blood flow yet. On a more positive note, I have just read some statistics in a story from last year on telegraph.co.uk saying that in the Twenties, when there was no reliable contraception, the avg. age a woman had her last child was 42! makes me feel still young :)


----------



## Aayla

Patient: I am so sorry to hear this is happening.


----------



## PatientMum

Aayla, thank you! This is the third time I got pregnant and still no baby. You will probably agree that miscarrying is the saddest and most painful thing ever. I am sorry for your loss! I also miscarried naturally at 5 wks and then a MMC at 12wks. Heatbreaking... But looking forward always helps, doesn't it? I hope we get our sticky beans soon!


----------



## Aayla

it is completely heartbreaking and I feel for any woman who has gone through more than 1. I can only imagine the consistent heartbreak.


----------



## Jenntt

I am so sorry Patient!! &#128546; absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Aayla

ugh. another cousin having a baby. this will be #7 for their family. (3 for one cousin, 3 for another, and now 1 for sibling #3). 

it's getting to be too much. it's getting so hard to see all of the pregnancies.


----------



## Alyna

Ladies... I've just caught up with this thread, and am sending baby vibes your way. We all have different stories, but we're all in this together. It's nice having a place to come and find support for all we go through.

Aayla, I understand your frustration. I have no words, but am a sending virtual hugs. I am so sorry.

We're back from a week long vacation. It's been really nice getting my mind off things for a little while. I was chatting with my cousin the other day who went through rounds of meds and procedures to get pregnant (she has 1 son and was trying for a second kiddo). She never did get pregnant again, and she's now past the age where she can. She told me that it was devastating and it was a hard fight, but in the end, she came to terms with it and is happy for all she does have. It's a great outlook, and in my mind, I agree with her, but in my heart... Well it just aches for a baby!

DH has a follow-up SA on Friday to test if his abnormalities are related to his Diabetes. Then we have a consult with the doc.

We've essentially taken this month off (no meds and untimed bd). It's nice to have a little emotional vacation from all of this, although I'm sure I'll still be freaking out around the time AF is expected... I always do!


----------



## PatientMum

Alyna, thanks for sharing your friend's story. I have a different story to share. 
A friend of mine spent nearly a decade ttc, first naturally, then ivf. Nothing worked. 
They finally decided to give up and adopt a kid. A few years later when she turned 41 she fell pregnant naturally. Everone was shocked.
It didn't happen when she was 32 or 33, when she really worked hard to get there and when her eggs were still young. It happened that late, when most doctors tell you your chances are 5 pct or less. 
So one never knows. Funny that sometimes it happens only after we give up!


----------



## molulife

Sorry patientmum....it will happen for you.... 

I tested this morning...bfn... I am upset ..but I kinda knew this is how it would be. So that's that. I am taking a break next month. I am thinking of trying maca. Has anyone tried that... fingers crossed for everyone else....


----------



## PatientMum

thanks molulife! I am so sorry for your BFN!
Do take a breather and who knows, it may happen the month after when you're all relaxed and full of energy again! 
I've tried maca but my body prefers chinese hebs. Maca has made me spot before AF... But everyone's different. For some ladies it fixes spotting. It's a powerful herb.
I'm taking one month "off" as well, I mean once my AF turns up. I just can't wait for it to arrive. My body is so cruel by reacting with a delay! Keeps reminding me of what happened...But I'm looking ahead and believe in a happy ending. And I can't wait for tomorrow, going for a kineziology session (always helps me after some trauma) and then a nice dinner with hubby! :)


----------



## Asryellah

What?! Oh no Patientmum! I had such a strong feeling for you. So sorry to hear how it turned up :hugs: hope you treat yourself something nice to make you feel better.

Alyna, I hear you and your cousin. My friend has gone the same ..about 1,5 yr ago she was still saying how she could have another but now after years of trying she is sayin how she couldnt handle the sleepless Nights and all that what comes with a baby and how she is fine with one. But I think all that attitude comes with giving up - when theres nothing you can do anymore, and telling yourself what are the benefits of "just one" I know this sounds horrible to you where strugling to have that one. And I know I will be telling myself the same stories if we never get another child. There will be some work done in my mind if/when that day comes when I need to give up. I have in a way already started that Job though.

Molu, will you be testing soon again? I hope it turns out BFP :hugs: dont lose hope yet

:flower:


----------



## Asryellah

How is everyone? Its so quiet in here.. I hope all is well <3


----------



## Aayla

I'm doing okay. Had a touch of spotting yesterday. Just once. As I am on provera this shouldn't happen but it's not uncommon for some women to get af early when they take it to induce. Although I have been on this for a long time before and I have been on it for 2 weeks now, so it's abnormal for me. 

It has been on mind so much that in my dream last night I got af when I shouldn't have. lol. 

i'm not opposed to getting af but it may change things. I just have to watch and see I suppose. I'm going to call the doc tomorrow and ask the what if situation.


----------



## molulife

I didn't test after that, since I know it was bfn. Af started yesterday..... I was still debating maca...finally I told myself what's there to lose. I will start maca tomorrow. We are taking a break for now. I need a break from all the hormones ... how is everyone else...


----------



## Aayla

I am calling the doc to ask to be off of Provera. One of the side effects is mood swings. Which makes sense since it is progesterone and that is a hormone that gets released after ovulation so I am pretty sure it is what causes pms. So for those with a mood disorder (like I have) it can be much much worse. Normally this dosage is fine but it's been over a year since I have been on it longer than a week. (I was once up to such a high dose that affected me so bad - really bad rage - that the doc said that this dose has to work because any higher and I will kill people. Thankfully it did work). so for the past week and half I have been ragey and crying at the drop of a hat. But it all came to a head last night.

Last night I totally broke down and lost it on hubby and accused him of cheating on me because he didn't answer one of my texts for over an hour. His phone died while he was out and he couldn't charge it as he was in a car and going to another friends house. He text me when he had enough charge. He even sent a photo of who he was with. Not that there was any reason for me to think he would ever cheat on me. We have never had issues like that in our 9 years together. I was just in a mess of a state. I knew who he was with. They have been friend of ours for all the time we have been together and his friends longer than that. 

Even hubby agrees that I have to go off of this drug.

We are okay now and he knows it was the pill. He's been through much worse with me. I'm so very blessed to have a guy that is understanding.


----------



## Asryellah

Sorry Molu :hugs: big hugs to you. So are you taking a break now or still ttc without Letrozole? 

Aayla - wow. Yes, that sounds like really bad pms. Glad your DH didn't get mad after that, its such a mess when hormones get overload :wacko:. Hopefully your doc will find you something that suits better :flower: or stop totally. Its not good for you if you are feeling terrible and making ppl around you feel bad too. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I have finished my 3rd round of letrozole and waiting for o to show up..and then get my hopes up again :juggle:


----------



## Jenntt

Sorry Molu! &#128543; Try Vitex or fertilityaid from amazon. I've heard great things on both.


----------



## Aayla

my hubby has been wonderful. I have already gone off the pills. It's been 3 days. I'm still not totally myself but I am getting there. Our plan is for me to go right back onto letrozole. I am just waiting for doctor confirmation. Since I have only missed one cycle the likelihood of the hyperplasia suddenly coming back is quite small. So now I am waiting for af to show. Usually after I take it 7 days it comes about 3 days later. I suspect it will take a bit longer because I have been on it longer. On Friday I plan on buying the digital opks with smiley and I will be temping as soon as af or consistent spotting happens.


----------



## Aayla

Asry: I hate the waiting to O part, although it is the most fun. But I am still having a toss up between that wait and the TWW on which is worse.


----------



## Aayla

had some spotting tonight. af is just around the corner. I will be starting my letrozole on cd 3. I am so excited to be trying again.


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt - whats up with you lovely Lady? Have you started pills yet?

And Yay Aayla!! Bring on af (for now) and lets get busy ;) 
Ha ha and yeah, is there any nice part in ttc? Exept for the bd :D (well not that all the time either as sometimes I just wouldnt even bother otherwise ..) anyhow..such a Waiting game ;) I think the most optimistic I am is right after ovulation.


----------



## Aayla

cd 1 today!! Woot woot!


----------



## Aayla

Well I am F***ing gutted. Doc said no letrozole. We must do a biopsy and get the results back so I now have to sit through this freaking cycle doing absolutely nothing. Which sucks because that means I have to go back on the provera to induce it close to the end of this cycle because it doesn't come on its own. My biopsy is on the 12th. My thought is to bypass his orders and take it anyway on cd 5-9 instead of 3-7. Not sure what the difference will be since I ovulate late anyway.

But I just don't know. I want so bad to be TTC right now, not just because I want a baby but my due date is coming up and my birthday and mother's day (all within a week of each other). Even if I wasn't pregnant at least I know I was trying. But to sit here and do nothing and then have my cycle start again just before my bday sucks. 

My only positive thought with doing what the doc says is that it gives me that month to lose more weight. But I know I won't be down to IUI weight by then. That is a 50 lb loss and I won't be doing that in a month. That would be a 1.5 lb loss per day. 

My mom says that I should just go ahead and do it. What if I was ovulating on my own? There is no chance of my ovulating by the time the biopsy is and so certainly no chance of being pregnant. I know that if the hyperplasia is back they will want to put me back on progesterone. Or hell..I may need a hysterectomy. Ideally that is what they wanted but I want kids. 

I'm so conflicted. and mom is afraid I will lose my momentum if I just have to sit here and wait. When I get depressed it is hard to stay motivated. Right now I just want to eat ice cream and cry.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Asry &#128156; I'm good just still waiting for af. It may come tomorrow because I had a terrible headache last night. I understand if it's a little late cause they were just in there moving things around &#128513;
Howard are u doing?

I'm sorry Aayla! Hugs. Fingers crossed for your biopsy! Send good luck vibes your way! &#128518;

I hope Molu is relaxing! &#128537; 

How's Alyna? &#128537;


----------



## Aayla

We are definitely listening to the doc and not doing the letrozole. I'm well on my way with my weight loss. We will be doing one round of timed sex with letrozole (assuming the biopsy comes back fine). By the end of that cycle I should be at the weight required to do IUI. 

I've lost 8 lbs and 9 inches in 10 days. I have 46 days on the first round of this program. I am loving it.


----------



## Asryellah

Aayla - that sounds good to go with what doc said :thumbup: its always such a waiting game and time seems to go too fast when not needed and slow other times. I know the timelimits we put to ourselves, and that makes pressure too. I also have a dream to be pg before I turn 40, but its not like after that day my "so called fertility" will be any worse :haha: but its something I have in my mind that I need to get pg before that. Anyway, thumbs up for the weight loss!!!:happydance:

Jentt- ok so you havent started yet, hopefully soon so you can join us in this venture again :muaha::haha:

I was very surprised to get OPK plus on thursday, i was getting o pains but thought its just growing pains. But yay :dance: that was it and finally i could do as I was adviced is to get a hcg shot the same day I got opk pos :yipee: so then little :sex: and i ovulated yesterday cd12. This does put my hopes up as I have conceived from early ovulations only. The worry is now that how was the lining. :shrug:
But for now I'm just going to keep on hoping and praying and enjoying life. Just did a 7km run and soooo happy it went well as I havent jogged that long for a while :dog:

Hope you all are having a nice weekend! Hope to hear from you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jenntt

Congrats Asry!!! That's amazing!! Yaaaay on O'ing!! Looks like everything is lining up fine! I'm feeling good about this one for you!! Fingers crossed! Drink raspberry leaf tea for lining if you think it'll be an issue. &#128156;

Yes I can't wait to get back on the crazy train! &#128516;&#128516; 

Congrats Aayla on the weight loss! Keep it up girl!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Aayla

Asry: Yay for Oing.!! fx for you!


----------



## Asryellah

Thanks ladies you are so supportive :kiss:

Hows Molu, Alyna, patientmum? Who else am I missing?

Hope you all have a nice week ahead and nice surprises, something good for us not always something that brings us down :hugs:


----------



## Jenntt

I 2nd that Asry! We need some good news in here! Fingers crossed for all you girls! &#128156;


----------



## molulife

Hey you all...we are taking some very much needed rest... some gardening etc. I have no idea when I want to start back.... I need to go see my doc soon and make a plan. But for now...I am taking a break !! keeping all of u know in my prayers....


----------



## Aayla

Did my biopsy. it hurt but it was quick. My new doc is great. He said my lining looks great and he didn't get a lot of tissue (which is a very good thing) and he thinks it will come back that the hyperplasia is still gone. We have plans for both scenarios

1) if the hyperplasia is gone I go back onto letrozole. No IUI right away. I have 3 months of letrozole left so I will give it that long and if not then I will insist on IUI myself. 

2) if the hyperplasia is back then I will be going on Mirena for 3 months as it is a better progesterone for me and doesn't have the crazy side effects. After 3 months another biopsy, if it's gone I go back on to letrozole. 

So I am pretty excited and will be waiting anxiously for my doc to call with the results. I will have to induce my next cycle as af never comes on her home when I am on an unmedicated cycle.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Molu! Perfect time for gardening and enjoying the outdoors. &#127801; It will def help clear your mind. Please keep us updated on your plan. Prayers for you too! &#128537;

Hi Aayla! Biopsies are the worst! &#128547; glad it's over for you. Fingers crossed for great results!!


----------



## Aayla

So we have a thing called My Ehealth. This is an online site where we can check lab results. I have been able to check my progesterone and pregnancy tests before the doc calls. Sometimes they don't call because they know this exists. 

So I decided to check to see if my results of the biopsy showed up. It was exciting to see that they had final results but it says only doctors can call for the results. Since doctors are so damn busy I likely won't hear anything until next week. I am hoping to hear something tomorrow but we will see when they call or get the results. It is so frustrating to know the results are there but to have to wait.


----------



## Asryellah

^oh I feel your pain!! I had the same thing waiting for my beta results, as I had to wait for the doc to call and I could see online from my health page that the results are back but took 1,5 days before she called :tease: Anyway, i hope the results are good and you can start letrozole and ttc again soon :thumbup:

Molu - good to hear from you :flower: enjoy your break and spring and take your mind off all this :juggle:

Jennt- has :witch: visited you yet? I need ppl to join me on this waiting game :haha:

Im dpo 7 right now and testing the trigger out..dont have any symptoms other than normal.

TGIF :yipee:


----------



## Jenntt

No it hasn't! &#128563; I wish it would get here already! I had my insulin test today and Doc said it should be here soon. Come on already!! At least I'm in a waiting boat with you!! Yours is far more exciting though! &#128521; fingers crossed and prayers for you! &#128156;

Asry- fingers crossed for the best results! Waiting on results is torture!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Asryellah

I feel so out :( have had such bad pms today and totally everything gets on my nerves.. Soooooo frustrating!! Why cant this happen already!? 
I have tested today and negative. This cycle the trigger seems to have got away sooner. But im having such pms and af pains that i have lost my hope. Crap

Sorry for ranting but needed to


----------



## Jenntt

I'm so sorry Asry! I don't understand why it's not happening! It's not fair. Hugs girl! &#128156;

Rant all you want!


----------



## Jenntt

How's it going Asry?

I asked for provera to help af come sooner! I'll start it tomorrow.


----------



## Aayla

I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex. 

I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!


----------



## Jenntt

Yay Congrats Aayla!


----------



## Aayla

Question for you ladies: To reiterate my latest background, I was put on provera because we were taking a small break but it made me crazy so I had to go off of it and get the biopsy done. Because I hadn't had a period on my own the provera did induce a bleed. It was lighter than normal (tmi: no clots or anything like that). During the biopsy my doc said my lining was thin, which of course was a good thing. 

So, I decided to go back on the provera (CD 9 if we count the bleed as an af). and I was on it for 8 days. I wanted to induce an early bleed so I didn't have to wait for a regular 35 day cycle length. Normally it takes 3 day for a bleed to start and I usually have light pink when I wipe on day 2 after stopping the pill. 

I am now on day 3 and no sign yet. today I was googling something else and it came up that if your lining is thin then provera won't induce a cycle as there is nothing there to shed. 

So...has anyone ever taken letrozole without af or a withdrawl bleed. I have read about it on other forums and it seems to happen quite a bit. 

I am also wondering should I just start my pills? Should I wait to see if a period naturally happens at the end of the month? I don't want to take provera again. even the 8 days was insane. 

I know i'm not pregnant as I just bled and had a biopsy and my temp is very low today which tells me I didn't ovulate on my own (I am on "cd19") but I can make sure of that if I go for a progesterone test on Friday.


----------



## Jenntt

I would call your doctor and if it still hasn't come by tomorrow and then ask for an ultrasound to see why you're not having af. 

I've never heard of taking letrozole without af first. You need to know what your follicles are doing first.


----------



## Aayla

My cycles are never monitored. So even when I do ovulate I have no idea what my follies are doing. Lol I always wonder why. I have a feeling they will tell me to wait.


----------



## Aayla

Well the question is moot now. I have spotting tonight!! So close to starting to pills.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi ladies!!! And sorry for being MIA !! 

Great news here, Aayla yay, hopefully pills work their magic!! ;)

I just took my last pill of my last cycle..so we will see if this is as "good" as the others..
This morning i woke up with a rash on my chest (between breasts) have any of you gotten that kinda things? Just wondering if its the meds..


----------



## Aayla

Started my letrozole today!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Asry! Rash? Yikes! Never had that happen. &#128533; ok so last pill! Here we go!! Fingers crossed! &#128516;

I'm finally on my cycle!! Woohoo!! This one is def more painful!! Nurse said it would be after the surgery.

I'll start femara tomorrow for 6 days. So excited to start trying again!! &#128515;

Hi Aayla! Ok so we're close this cycle! 

I have a good feeling about this round for us!! Hope the other girls are well! &#128156;


----------



## Aayla

me too! Cd 5 today for me. 2 more days of letrozole and then I start opk's on cd 10. I should ovulate around cd 17-19 which is May 12-14. May 12 is my bday so fx. 

I will begin testing on 10 dpo. I always wait until after ovulation is confirmed on the progesterone test and I know that there is no way a positive would show up on 8 dpo. 

I was doing some calculations in my head while trying to nap and it will be father's day on the 3rd sunday of June. That is too far ahead of my test date to tell my hubby but I thought about giving him an early gift. and then I thought how awesome it would be to tell my dad that way. but can I hold out for 3 weeks? But I thought about writing something in a card that says "the ony thing better than being a father is being a grandfather." 

or 

"on Aug 20, 1988 I became a father (this is my parent's wedding anniversary and technically he is my step-dad) but on Feb 4, 2017 I will be promoted to grandfather."


----------



## Aayla

hey ladies! how is everyone doing? 

I am cd 8 today. No more letrozole for the month. I start using opk's in 2 days!! I so want to do them now but there is no point and I have the digi's so it would be a waste of money. Although it is tempting to get some dollar store tests to do mid morning. I do the digi at 7pm as that is the time I got my positive in the 2 cycles I have used them.


----------



## Asryellah

Hi there!! And bring on ovulation huh?! Hows Jenntt, o'ing soon too? ;) you guys better get busy!!

I am dpo 1 today, I ovulated early again cd 12 which suits me fine :D not so patient.. I didnt have any Pregnyl left this cycle so going au natural and it did release yesterday the pains was bad!

I dont think the rash was from Letrozole, must've been from something else..

Good luck girls <3


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Asry! Is the rash gone? &#128563; heck yeah! Early is better than later! &#128515; ok so do you think you timed it right?? Hopefully you had a "busy week"!! &#128521;&#128513; fingers crossed! &#128525;&#128156;

I'm catching up to you. Period is finally almost over!! Ultrasound is Monday to see where my follies are size wise. &#128516; we'll see! We're doing IUI this cycle. 

Aayla will be O'ing soon too! Yeah don't waste the money. Save it for the REAL tests! &#128516;&#128516; 

So onto eating very healthy and no stress! &#128542;&#128521;

Fingers crossed girls!!! &#128156;


----------



## Aayla

I should O next week. Started using my opk's just for something to do. Yesterday was a shit day. It was the due date of our little bean. and I was alone going through it. People knew, as I posted a little thing on facebook. other than some reactions, the people in my life said nothing, did nothing. it was just crap. 

I'm feeling a bit better today but not great. I think it helps that we are actively trying. 

I do think the wait to O is much more exasperating than the tww. At least in the tww there is symptom spotting and we can test. lol


----------



## Jenntt

Hi girls! 

Asry how are you feeling? Are you having any symptoms that we can obsess over? &#128515;When will you start testing? You're 7dpo now right? I'm really hoping this time works for you!!! &#128156;&#128156;

Aayla are you opk testing? Anything yet?

I had day 12 ultrasound yesterday and I have 15 follies on each side. He could find 1 or 2 dominant follies but they were only at about 12. So I'm back on Femara for 4 more days and then we check again Friday! Exciting! And I cut my insulin in half!!! Woohoo! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Jenntt

I don't think my insulin will stay low much longer. I discovered a sour apple Italian ice that's soooo yummy! &#128513;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I had 6 cycles on FE:
2.5mg O
2.5 no O
5mg O
5mg no O
5mg no O
5mg O

There were break cycles in there due to my cyst. Not very good odds (50% rate of O) but it has me wondering if i should ask to try it again? It was taken cd3-7 on O cycles.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi On, welcome! 

Maybe there's a reason it's only working half the time. Maybe change the length of time taking it. Maybe the cyst had something to do with it. It's so crazy not knowing why it doesn't work. I know it's frustrating. We're here to talk to bounce ideas off, vent and hopefully make it a little easier. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Aayla

I was put on 5mg to start and it didn't make me O and then the next cycle I was put on 7.5mg and I have Ovulated every cycle while on it. maybe going up in strength is the answer?


----------



## Aayla

no positive opk today. Sort of bummed. Was really hoping that my O date would shift back to what it was pre pregnancy. I only have one digital opk left. Hoping I surge tomorrow. Going to pick up a couple of dollar store ones to get me through cd 18 and 19 just in case. my temps are inching back up to cover line. Hubby insists on having the a/c on but he has been keeping it on low if the room is warm or fan if it is slightly too cold. He knows if it gets too cold it messes with my temp. 

I've undiscarded the dip for now. Just going to see what FF does.


----------



## Asryellah

Jenntt said:



> Hi girls!
> 
> Asry how are you feeling? Are you having any symptoms that we can obsess over? &#55357;&#56835;When will you start testing? You're 7dpo now right? I'm really hoping this time works for you!!! &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;
> 
> Aayla are you opk testing? Anything yet?
> 
> I had day 12 ultrasound yesterday and I have 15 follies on each side. He could find 1 or 2 dominant follies but they were only at about 12. So I'm back on Femara for 4 more days and then we check again Friday! Exciting! And I cut my insulin in half!!! Woohoo! &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;

Hi hun! I'm feeling fine! I dunno how these days are so busy I dont find time to log in here:haha:
Today dpo9 and not really any symptoms, yesterday started af kinda dull pain but nothing more than that. I did test today but i dont think theres anything, tomorrow again, keep your fingers crossed :thumbup:

holy cow, 15 follies :headspin: Im sure the dominant ones are about to pop any time, they grow 1-2mm per day. So will you have another u/s soon? Or go by opk's and then to IUI?
You have so better chances on conceiving with IUI than just TI, i have a good feeling about this one for you :cloud9:

Aayla - your chart looks nice and the dip totally looks like ovulation? But you didnt catch it in opk? Hope you got it covered IF it already was it :sex::haha:
oh my goodness - i checked out your bd!! You were busy !!! Great job, I wish I would have the energy to be so active :D

OnE - welcome! Maybe you should ask if they dose up your letro? From what I have read about it they normally up the dose pretty quick if nothing happens on ovulation :thumbup:

edit. heres the test i took this morning, tell me do you see anything?
https://i11.aijaa.com/t/00299/14169640.t.jpg


----------



## Aayla

I don't see anything unfortunately. 

No positive opk yet. The dip was due to the air conditioning being left on during the night. At least I am assuming. I usually ovulate cd 17-19. Last cycle was cd 19, the one before cd 18 and the one before that cd 19 and that one I got a positive opk the same day. 

We have been busy. Oh we are so done too. Lol this week came when hubby was switching job and now he is suck with allergies and then my job cut my hours which sucks as I work for my parents. 

But we are making it through. Lol my temps are inching up so I am hopeful for my spike soon. It is possible I just missed the surge.


----------



## Asryellah

Well today atleast the test was negative, i usually do see two lines even in ball printed wallpaper if I want to :haha::haha:
Havent got much af pains yet, but I will stop progesterone today. Took last one yesterday, I have always showed by dpo10 so dont believe this would make any difference.

Hows Jenntt??? And where are all the other Letrozole girls? :flower:


----------



## Jenntt

Asry! I see a faint line! Or are my eyes playing tricks?? Post the next one you take. Don't stop progesterone until you know. 10dpo is soooo early!!! Hang in there girl!! &#128525;&#128525; my fingers and toes are crossed for you!! 

Had another ultrasound yesterday and the follies did absolutely nothing!!! Now he put me on 25mg of Clomid for 10 days!! Guess no one is in a rush but me!! I'm getting really annoyed and frustrated! 

Asry- how are your opk's today?


----------



## Aayla

No positive opk's yesterday for me. No temp spike today. I think today is the day. I had a lot of ewcm yesterday. I can honestly tell you that grapefruit juice works to increase cm. If I ever get ewcm it's a little and never enough to collect when I check internally. I was so surprised by how much I got yesterday.


----------



## klabro

Are you guys open for newbies? I've successfully conceived on clomid, first round, twice. First round resulted in my 4 year old DD. Second time resulted in boy/girl twins that I unfortunately ended up delivering at 21 weeks. So it has been a year since then and here I am again. I just had an appointment with my OB on Friday and she would like to try letrozole instead of clomid because she says it has a lower chance that I will conceive multiples which my body just obviously can't handle. I'm really nervous about starting something new when I know that clomid already works for me. She wants me to have a "natural" cycle before starting the letrozole and my periods can be about 40 days apart...I'm on CD 12 now. So here I sit...waiting for AF so I can start the Letrozole. 

P.S. I have have mild PCOS and do not ovulate on my own.


----------



## Jenntt

Hi Klabro! Welcome!! &#128156; congrats on your success with your babies! It is scary starting something new when you know the other already works! I think they both have a high chance of multiples. That sucks you just have to wait a month for AF. You can join us while we all wait! Hang in there! &#128553; Are you on metformin for the pcos? I've never had any side effects from letrozole but some girls have so it depends. 

I had an ultrasound on Friday and I'm not responding to the letrozole so now I'm on clomid in the same cycle!? I'm trying not to ask too many questions and just trust the doc but it's frustrating. I've never responded to clomid. But now that my insulin is down and I've had the laproscopy maybe it'll be a different story. We'll see! 

Asry- did you test again? Fingers crossed! &#128515;

Happy Sunday girls!! &#128525;


----------



## klabro

Thanks Jennett, I guess I should point out that my twins didn't make it after the early delivery. So I have a 4 year old daughter. I'm hoping that the letrozole works too. I've been taking inositol, D3, B12, Fish oil and a prenatal for my PCOS. Its been a few months now that I have been back on everything. I got kind of lazy about it before because I was on B/C so the PCOS was masked. I had an LH surge according to a OPK yesterday, but unfortunately this is a common occurrence with me and sometimes I have multiple positive OPKs during anovulatory cycles.


----------



## Aayla

Klabro: I'm so very sorry for your loss. Welcome. 


AfM: I am totally gutted. O has not been confirmed. My temp barely rose this morning. I did have one month back in the beginning where I didn't have a temp confirmation but the progesterone test said I ovulated. I will continue temping and see what happens. 

I did have one beer last night at my sister's boyfriend's bday party. I don't know if that affected my temp at all. Some say it will bring the bbt down and some say it willbring it up. But usually it is because of drinking heavily not have a glass of beer. 

I will be going on may 21 to get my progesterone test done. If I was to place O it would have been yesterday.

I'm not sure what I will do or what will happen if I am suddenly not ovulating on letrozole. Possibly try one more month and see what happens. make sure it wasn't a fluke. I don't think I can go up in dosage. I think the max is 7.5mg which is what I am on. But not sure.


----------



## Asryellah

You are so welcome Klabro <3 I hope you succeed right away with Letrozole. There are some interesting links about Letrozole in the first Pages. I have also been in Clomid and now im done with Letrozole. With none I had luck :( 
My son was concieved by IUI and I have had 3 MC's on natural cycles. 
So sorry to hear about your loss of the twins :( so heartbraking I cannot even think how bad it has been for you. But happy to see you trying again :)

Well, dpo 12 today and negative. I stopped the progesterone in thursday. Just dont feel like this is it. Though dont feel like af either, but it would show already if I'd be pg.. :(
So for now im waiting on af and then maybe after lne cycle i'll try agnus castus. But hormones are now done for me. I really hope you guys have better luck!M

So weird Jennt you havent o'ed yet? And Clomid? I would've not been surprised if you'd gotten injections as I've heard they use those quite often with Letrozole. But hope they work anyhow <3


----------



## Jenntt

I'm so sorry Klabro! That was stupid of me. I wish you so much luck!


----------



## Aayla

screw it. I am counting myself 1 dpo until it's confirmed either way. I ordered Wondfos from Amazon. 25 piece. lol I will get them on Wednesday but I won't be using them until I do my progesterone test that confirms O. I usually don't test earlier than that as I always have to go for my test to confirm. Except the cycle of my bfp because I knew at 3dpo that I was pregnant. 

This one I don't want to symptom spot because last cycle I got everything and wasn't pregnant.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Welcome Klabro! I lost my daughters twin brother at 17wk so i understand that loss. :hugs:

-----
I decided Im going to give FE another go! I just am unsure what dosage and so is the dr at this point. It would be silly to start at 2.5mg again but since it was 50/50...who knows! I need to get a new cycle anyway, im still having this weird old blood spotting. Thoughts girls so i can discuss it with the dr?


----------



## Aayla

if it sort of worked at 2.5mg I would go up to 5mg. 5mg didn't work for one cycle for me and my doc put me on 7.5mg for the rest. Not sure if they go higher than 7.5mg. I have read someone got 10mg but so far it is working for me at 7.5mg. 

I'm not being monitored so no idea if more than one follicle grows but I'm assuming the doc isn't too worried about it as they don't feel the need to monitor it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> if it sort of worked at 2.5mg I would go up to 5mg. 5mg didn't work for one cycle for me and my doc put me on 7.5mg for the rest. Not sure if they go higher than 7.5mg. I have read someone got 10mg but so far it is working for me at 7.5mg.
> 
> I'm not being monitored so no idea if more than one follicle grows but I'm assuming the doc isn't too worried about it as they don't feel the need to monitor it.

Im not being monitored either. just " take these and call if BFP".


----------



## klabro

Just found out my doctor has prescribed 2.5mg days 3-7 this first cycle. We didn't discuss dosage at my appointment, I should have asked but it seems when I get in with the doctor my brain goes to mush when it comes to asking questions. To be honest I was a little shocked she decided to try something different when she knew clomid works, I understand her reasoning though. My body can't handle a twin pregnancy so she wants to try something that she considers to be "less risky" for me. I will be monitored this cycle will follicle scanning, all of my previous clomid cycles were unmonitored. She also wants me to wait for AF to come again on its own which was 40 days this last time :nope: I'm hoping that it will decide to come earlier this time because right now I feel like I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs until I can start my first dose.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

klabro said:


> Just found out my doctor has prescribed 2.5mg days 3-7 this first cycle. We didn't discuss dosage at my appointment, I should have asked but it seems when I get in with the doctor my brain goes to mush when it comes to asking questions. To be honest I was a little shocked she decided to try something different when she knew clomid works, I understand her reasoning though. My body can't handle a twin pregnancy so she wants to try something that she considers to be "less risky" for me. I will be monitored this cycle will follicle scanning, all of my previous clomid cycles were unmonitored. She also wants me to wait for AF to come again on its own which was 40 days this last time :nope: I'm hoping that it will decide to come earlier this time because right now I feel like I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs until I can start my first dose.

Ill be on 5mg cd3-7. Im waiting on AF to get her butt in gear too. Im still having this weird old blood spotting from 9 months of no AF (not pregnant, she just decided to stop). :wacko:


----------



## Aayla

2.5 MG is usually where they start people. Letrozole has less of a chance of multiples than clomid does. It isn't a big difference but a difference nonetheless. 

I suspect she is monitoring you now because they will make sure you only have one follicle and of you have 2 they won't continue with the cycle.

Afm: I put ovulation at cd 19. I couldn't temp this morning as I have a very bad cold and I only slept in 2 hour spurts. Hoping my sleep is better tonight.


----------



## klabro

Aayla-Yeah we are doing monitored cycles again to avoid twin pregnancy if we can. We will abandon the cycle if there are too many follicles. Just a ball of nerves for trying something else and hoping that it works.


----------



## Aayla

Didn't ovulate this cycle. Not sure what is going on. Has anyone heard of someone taking a higher dose than 7.5mg?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Didn't ovulate this cycle. Not sure what is going on. Has anyone heard of someone taking a higher dose than 7.5mg?

Did they start you out on 7.5? Did you go to the dr to verify you didnt O? I know temps look maybe that way but you could have with that dip.


----------



## Aayla

I was started at 5mg but didn't O on that. I have ovulated on 7.5 ever since. Got a bfp on my 2nd cycle of 7.5mg 

I got a progesterone test done today and it was at 3.5. They need a min of 10 to show ovulation. By my other signs I should have ovulated cd 18 or 19. Today was 7dpo of cd 18 and 6dpo of cd 19.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I'm still going back n forth on 2.5 vs 5mg.... I don't know!


----------



## Aayla

Most usually start at 2.5 and go up the following month if they didn't ovulate. It is frustrating to not but why tale a higher dose if the low dose will work?

Afm: my letrozole days are over. They don't go higher than 7.5 and since I didn't ovulate the doc wants to talk about next steps. I have an appt June 1. If I am right and it is injection meds or IVF then we will be taking a year off to save money for it and I need to lose a lot of weight. 

I feel at peace with this. Somehow I lost my focus for fitness. I tend to get obsessed over one thing and a lot of other things fall to the way side. Somehow I couldn't put fitness in with TTC. I was into road races and such. I have done a 5k and a 10k and was looking at doing a half marathon. 

So I think taking the year will be good for me. 

I'll still be on here though. I have made so many friends


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

so i should start back at 2.5 even though i did 2.5 and 5 before?


----------



## Aayla

If you have already gone up in dosage I would stick with 5mg. I totally misunderstood and forgot previous posts. :dohh: 

There is no reason to go back down if you have already done the 5mg. Just stay there if it is making you ovulate.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> If you have already gone up in dosage I would stick with 5mg. I totally misunderstood and forgot previous posts. :dohh:
> 
> There is no reason to go back down if you have already done the 5mg. Just stay there if it is making you ovulate.

I did 2.5 and 5 but only Od 50% on both.


----------



## Aayla

Do you have an issue with one of your tubes? While it's not totally proven some suggest we sometimes ovulate alternately. Some have a dominate side and tend to ovulate from that one side most of the time.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Do you have an issue with one of your tubes? While it's not totally proven some suggest we sometimes ovulate alternately. Some have a dominate side and tend to ovulate from that one side most of the time.

I only O from my left side. The Right doesnt work.


----------



## Aayla

Ah. Then it seems that you are one that alternates. So every second cycle you will ovulate. As long as the meds are making the good side work there is no need to go up in dose. It will take a bit longer but eventually you should get pregnant.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Ah. Then it seems that you are one that alternates. So every second cycle you will ovulate. As long as the meds are making the good side work there is no need to go up in dose. It will take a bit longer but eventually you should get pregnant.

See, that makes sense and like I should start at 5.


----------



## Aayla

yeah. I would stick with 5mg.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD33- Spotting IE: tinged CM. 

My FE isnt here yet, i dont want to start AF. :cry:


----------



## Aayla

I totally understand. I had spotting today as well. I was hoping I might convince the doc to let me do one more round of letrozole just in case it was my cold that made me not ovulate. But my appt is June 1. If af come tomorrow my cd 3 is Sunday. and even if I pushed it to cd 5 that is Tuesday. Af isn't due until Wednesday June 1 so I thought I had time. I usually spot 1 or 2 days prior to af coming but it's still pushing it. 

I might email his assistant to see what the doc says.


----------



## Aayla

ok. emailed his assisant. It's 6pm here so I won't hear anything until tomorrow morning. She checks her emails early so I should have an answer mid day as she has to talk to the doc. 

ok. I'm re-nervous all over again.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

IT CAME!!! YAY!!! Now for this spotting to turn into AF!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aayla

yay!! it's funny how we get so excited for her to show sometimes. 

I have spotting today too that is getting heavier. Either it will turn into af tonight or tomorrow. she is early but she came on her own which makes me think that the pills did do their job but I just didn't release the egg. I don't ever get my period on my own without being on letrozole. 

Got a call back from a nurse at the fertility clinic as my doc's nurse wasn't in today. Unfortantely she told me nothing and said that since af hasn't actually started yet that to call on monday because that should be cd 3 and get his nurse to talk to him directly instead of emailing back and forth. Even if she comes today they can change the schedule to cd 5-9. it doesn't make much difference. 

so now more waiting. lol but I am super stoked I don't have to take provera.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My FE came, not AF but this spotting could turn into her.. i hope!

Im sorry the nurse wasnt much help. :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Awesome that your pills came on time!! FX your spotting turns into af!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Awesome that your pills came on time!! FX your spotting turns into af!!

did you hear back on what youre doing this cycle?


----------



## Aayla

no. :( won't know until tomorrow. the wait sucks. lol


----------



## Aayla

Well my doc's nurse emailed me back...to change my appt time. She didn't answer my question at all. So I emailed her again this afternoon but have heard nothing. It's now 5:35pm and the clinic is closed now. I'm quite irritated that she didn't seem to bother reading my email. 

I am on cd 3 and I picked up my letrozole. I can wait until Wednesday to get the go ahead as that is cd 5 (although I have never taken it days 5-9) but I'm not even seeing the doc now, it's just a phone call appt..which means that he isn't going to instantly put in the IUD so I am taking that as a good sign. 

But I am leery of messing with the schedule I have been on since I started this. But a different nurse said there is no difference.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You can switch up the days and it can still work the same. Im not planning to switch up the days only because i know it works on cd3 and with my body, i cant chance missing a day or something. YMMV.


----------



## Aayla

That's like me. I have been on days 3-7 since I started this. Last cycle was the only cycle on it I didn't O and I am sure it was a cold. 

so I am apprehensive about changing it.


----------



## Aayla

So freaking happy!!!!

Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on. 

If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate. 

So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs. 

So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this. 

Feeling really good and happy


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies. I have a few questions for those of you that know more about letrozole than I do. 
So here is the gist. I have PCOS and have irregular cycles. I was prescribed in May and told to take on CD3-9. Problem is I am on CD 40 now with no period and no period in sight. My OB is going on maternity leave next week and has basically given me the instructions to wait 2-3 months (when she'll be back) and then call if I still haven't had a period and she'll think about inducing one. There are other doctors in the practice who I would be seeing for CD 14 scan etc. after taking the meds. I feel like she is kind of putting me on the back burner right now as I really do not want to wait 2-3 more months before we even begin trying. 

Has anyone taken letrozole without an official cycle? I've read about it online and I'm not just going to do it, I'm just wanting more information so that I can call my doctor and at least know that I'm going in with a reasonable request. Thanks for any info ladies!


----------



## Aayla

I have read about it and there are many doctors who have done it. especially if it is has been a long time since a period. Not all docs induce. I think they induce only to have a proper cycle count but the period caused by provera isn't a real cycle. 

So if you have no period at 40 days, did you ovulate on the letrozole? or have you not started because you haven't got a period first? 

I would see another doctor. My fertility doc went on maternity leave and I was put to another doctor in the clinic. He is the one that bypassed the weight rules and put me on letrozole (now he is my permanent doc). There is no need to have to wait 90 days for a period to show up. 

If you are sure you didn't ovulate in the last 40 days I would get the pills to induce a period and just start the letrozole. if you are unsure if you have ovulated make sure to get a blood pregnancy test as you can't take it while pregnant. 

If no one will give you the pills to induce and you haven't ovulated and aren't pregnant you could just start them. the day you start is cd 3. and then you time it all from there.


----------



## klabro

I haven't started the letrozole yet because I am waiting for a "natural cycle" we have already confirmed that I am not ovulating so who knows when that will be. My doctor just isn't willing to give me the meds to induce a cycle which makes absolutely no sense to me as that is what my old doctor did when I conceived my DD. She said to call back in 2-3 months if I still haven't had one and we'll look at other options then. Just seems a little ridiculous to me. 

I already have the letrozole. The problem with going to a different doctor right now is that I will have to set up a "consult" even if it if is at the same clinic and that puts me at a 2 month wait to be seen by the new doctor anyways. Just really at a loss for what to do and so frustrated.


----------



## Aayla

What rubbish! with pcos you are likely to not get a period at all. I only get on on time because of the letrozole. if I'm not on it, I don't bleed. 

I'm quite stubborn and I usually just go ahead and do my own thing. I wouldn't wait for another 60 days and then wait to see what the doc wants. 

Have you thought about trying your regular gp? or if you have a walk in clinic you could try one of those. 

or you say screw it, start the pills and call it cd 3 and chart from there. They will still work. They don't a period to happen to work.


----------



## klabro

Unfortunately in the U.S. even if I went to a GP doctor they would just refer me back to an OB. So I'm basically just stuck with what she said.

I am REALLY considering saying screw it and starting the pills and even if I don't conceive on that round I would hopefully get a cycle to start the next. I just wanted to see if anyone had some more information on it before I decided to move forward with that. My worry really is because my cycles will be monitored (my OB will do a follicle scan on CD 14) and I didn't know how that would all play out with me not waiting for a cycle and what I would say to her if she asked about it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Yes! Im doing exactly that this cycle! The gyn wouldnt agree to start AF so i started my FE yesterday on CD46.


----------



## klabro

So glad to hear that someone else is doing it. I wonder why they won't start AF? It just seems silly to me. I'm just super frustrated with it. What is is going to hurt. Are you having a follicle scan with it? I'm just really curious if they will somehow be able to tell that I didn't have AF first. I know that might sound naive, but I've never really had monitored cycles before, this is a first for me.


----------



## Aayla

I'm not monitored so not sure what they would see. Possibly a thick lining as it hasn't shed. Or you could flat out lie and say you got one day of bleeding. Enough you thought it was cd 1 and so you went ahead with the letrozole. 

Sometimes doctors irritate me. This cycle I went ahead with my letrozole even though I didn't ovulate on it last cycle. I didn't care if the doc wanted me to do something else. I wanted to try one more time to be sure it was working or if not it wasn't my cold that made me not O. 

My vote: start the letrozole. On cd 14 go get your scan.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

klabro said:


> So glad to hear that someone else is doing it. I wonder why they won't start AF? It just seems silly to me. I'm just super frustrated with it. What is is going to hurt. Are you having a follicle scan with it? I'm just really curious if they will somehow be able to tell that I didn't have AF first. I know that might sound naive, but I've never really had monitored cycles before, this is a first for me.

Some drs are just frustrating. I am not monitored, so no scan. 

Thats why i put it in my chart as CD1, even though its not because IF i get BFP, they wouldnt listen if i said it happened on cd50billion vs cd12. :haha:


----------



## klabro

Thanks ladies. Making me feel way better. I'm just going to go ahead and do it. Can't hurt and I am just over this whole, oh we'll wait it out and see in a few months type of approach. I want to at least get started now. I'm no worse off if I don't conceive on this cycle than I would be for waiting it ouT 2 months.


----------



## klabro

Well funny thing happened. After I posted here I got a message directly from my doctor saying that she was sending in the prescription for provera to induce a cycle. My messages before were both from her nurse so I am not sure why the change of heart. I had already received 2 messages back from the nurse so I have no idea why she changed her mind, but I'm glad she did.


----------



## Aayla

Yay!! We sent out the vibes!!


----------



## CanadianLady

So I just got my prescription for 2.5 MG Letrozole this afternoon which is cd3. My doctor told me to start today. Is it OK to take in the evening? When is the best time to take it?


----------



## Aayla

It is fine to take it in the evening. Just be sure to take it around the same time every day after that. Evening is usually better if you get any side effects as they will happen when you sleep. Although I find there isn't too many side effects.


----------



## Aayla

another negative opk. I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle. I have one opk left and the last cycle I used them I ovulated the same day as a positive so we shall see. but I think it's up to my temps to tell me now and if I have not had a temp rise by cd 22 (I am cd 18 right now) then I am sure no ovulation will happen. 

This will be my second medicated cycle with no ovulation which means we will move on to IVF. It's not a done deal yet. Few more days to go.


----------



## klabro

Did you end up getting a positive OPK Aayla? 

Question for you ladies. Doctor prescribed provera to induce a cycle, but the next day I suddenly started having all of the symptoms of AF..so I waited. I proceeded to spot a tiny bit (only when I wiped and a little tiny bit of red) for 2 days and then it all just suddenly stopped. I called my doctor yesterday and got her nurse who told me to go ahead and assume that the brown spotting was CD 1 and take the letrozole. So fast forward to this morning when all of a sudden a full flow period started. I NEVER have cycles like this so it was just a really weird one. So that would basically mean that I started the letrozole the day before full flow. I have a message in to my doctor now about what to do, what do you ladies think? How will this affect the cycle?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

klabro said:


> Did you end up getting a positive OPK Aayla?
> 
> Question for you ladies. Doctor prescribed provera to induce a cycle, but the next day I suddenly started having all of the symptoms of AF..so I waited. I proceeded to spot a tiny bit (only when I wiped and a little tiny bit of red) for 2 days and then it all just suddenly stopped. I called my doctor yesterday and got her nurse who told me to go ahead and assume that the brown spotting was CD 1 and take the letrozole. So fast forward to this morning when all of a sudden a full flow period started. I NEVER have cycles like this so it was just a really weird one. So that would basically mean that I started the letrozole the day before full flow. I have a message in to my doctor now about what to do, what do you ladies think? How will this affect the cycle?

You can keep taking it.


----------



## Aayla

no positive opk but I did get a temp spike today so we shall see what my temps do for the next few days.

hmm. that is a tough one. If you haven't taken any more pills you should wait until cd 3 to continue and then you will only be down one day but you did technically take the pill so hopefully it won't matter. I assume you are taking it cd 3-7?

the pills should still work though. it's kinda a wait and see.


----------



## Aayla

Another temp spike today!! So it looks I ovulated on cd 20. I really wish my body would stop changing my O date. 

One more high temp and I can say I am in the tww. Although I likely am. Going for the progesterone test on Thursday to confirm. Testing will begin after that.


----------



## klabro

Yay Aayla! FX for positive results. 

I called my doctor about starting an actual period after starting the letrozole and they told me to just keep on taking it and scheduled my follicle scan for CD 14 still so we will see what happens. As it worked out I got the scan scheduled for CD 13. I'm really nervous about if it is going to do anything since this is my first time on letrozole. Fingers crossed, I take my last pill tonight. Follicle scan a week from today.


----------



## Aayla

fx it works first cycle. Mine didn't but that was because the dose was too low. They upped it next month and it's been working every since. 

How is everyone else doing? 

I am 4dpo today. symptom spotting like crazy. yesterday and today I have that flushed feeling all over my skin (just like with my bfp) and my boobs/nips are super super tingly. also had increased creamy cm yesterday as well. I so want to test. but it is way too early.


----------



## klabro

Aayla said:


> fx it works first cycle. Mine didn't but that was because the dose was too low. They upped it next month and it's been working every since.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I am 4dpo today. symptom spotting like crazy. yesterday and today I have that flushed feeling all over my skin (just like with my bfp) and my boobs/nips are super super tingly. also had increased creamy cm yesterday as well. I so want to test. but it is way too early.


I might be crazy but I swear the letrozole is making me super tired. I have been SO tired since I started taking it. Otherwise I have absolutely no symptoms which is weird for me because Clomid made me crazy. It worked, but it made me crazy. 

If I were you'd I'd probably be POS already because I have no self control when it comes to that even if it is early and I know that there is going to be nothing. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Aayla

Interesting side effect. I never really had side effects with Letrozole. It's why I loved it so much. But if that's the only one then not too bad. Thankfully it's nothing like clomid. That made me nuts too. I gained 20 lb in the 2 months on it, hot flashes and very moody. It was horrible. I'm glad it didn't work. lol 

I've now also experienced a metallic taste, hot flashes, thirsty, and mild cramping on top of everything else. If I'm not pregnant my body is a cruel cruel creature. It's only 2:20pm and already I am wanting a nap. Think i will take it as i start a new workout program today. Need energy for that.


----------



## Aayla

How is everyone doing. It's so quiet. But I know it's hard as we can get bogged down with all the threads we become a part of. 

AFM: 6dpo. I tested yesterday and today. I have a testing thread in the PG Test area so if you want you can check it out. Loads of symptoms still. I mainly feel flushed and bloated, my abdomen feels really tight and it's making me have to pee all the time.


----------



## klabro

CD 9 over here. Still a small amount of brown spotting from my weird AF. I'm really worried that it isn't going to work for this cycle because of starting it too early. I had the weird brown spotting at first for 3 days and then started the letrozole and got the full flow the next morning. Guess I'll know in a few days on CD 14 for my follicle scan. Fingers crossed Aayla, waiting to hear some good news from you!


----------



## klabro

Had my follicle scan today. Had 3 total, but one of those was too small. Doctor said I should be ovulating within a day or so. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aayla

Oooh exciting!! Fx for you!!

I am 11 dpo today. I have been testing but nothing so far. I am hoping a line comes up in 2 days. I am 95% sure I am pregnant.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

4dpo here and will start POAS tomorrow (of course its early!). 

:haha:


----------



## Aayla

Lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Aayla said:


> Lol.

if i some how got a line in the next 5 days, id wonder what happened. lol. Still doesnt stop me from trying though!


----------



## klabro

I can never resist testing early...


----------



## Aayla

Me too. I wanted to save my frer but I have one left out of 4. Lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have about 10 Wondfos and then 2 Answer and 1 FRER (old kind). 

:thumbup:


----------



## Aayla

I had 25 wondfo and I bought 4 frer (old style). I think I have about 12 wondfo left and one frer. 2 wondfos I used last cycle to test if they give evaps. Thankfully they don't. I am trying to hold my pee to do another test tonight. Lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aww, FX it shows a line!!


----------



## Aayla

Thanks. I doubt it I think my hcg is only around 6. Tomorrow it is supposed to be around 8 and at 14dpo 16. That is likely when I will get my line. Which is Thursday. Maybe Wednesday. 

I'm not totally sure of the sensitivity of the wondfos. Some say 10 Miu and some say 25. One said she never got a good line even though her hcg was over 100.


----------



## klabro

I've had to order more wondfos after my last cycle. I had an evap on one and I went crazy for a few days because I had never had an evap on them. With my first pregnancy I tested positive on wondfo at 11 dpo and in my last pregnancy at 9dpo. Fingers crossed Aayla. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Aayla

And nothing. Didn't expect much though. Logically I know the hcg just isn't at the level it needs to be but that doesn't keep me from hoping it will magically change. 

Think I am going to read some Harry Potter before bed. Lol


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My wondfo are 25 I think.


----------



## jbuggx

Hey ladies. Second cycle of letrozole combined with trigger shot. Just started letrozole today. I'm on 7.5mg and then I do ovidrel trigger. Anything you girls recommend doing during the time I wait for my mid cycle apt to up my chances?


----------



## Aayla

I honestly don't think there is much we can do. It is all about timing it right and hoping sperm meets egg. 

I had a bfn last cycle. We are now on to IUI. No trigger or anything. Af is Due Aug 6 so I am just waiting for her to come so we can get on with it. I am keeping busy with reorganizing my house. I am trying to get as much done just in case we get get pregnant right away.


----------



## Aayla

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing. I am now off the provera and already cramping! Af should be here in a couple of days. Super excited to get the next cycle started. in just 3 weeks we will be doing IUI!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

waiting on AF here. No FE next cycle.


----------



## CanadianLady

On my second cycle of 2.5mg. Had ultrasound on day 16 showed a 2.0 mm folic le on left side. Happy with that. Not sure about expecting anything though because I am 4dpo and not really feeling positive about it this time.


----------



## jbuggx

Second cycle of femera was a bust. 13 dpo and started spotting just a few minutes ago. I feel so discouraged.


----------



## Aayla

jbuggx. Don't feel discouraged. It's only your second cycle. It usually takes up to 6 and sometimes more. 

AFM: I got spotting today!! So happy. The fertility doc also called to go over the IUI procedure. It got me excited to do this again. so I have talked to hubby and we are going to take a good hard look at our budget. I'm also only working about 20 hours a week right now but I could easily work 40. But it's been nice to not really have to. But double the money is nice. and I just got a small raise. We would have most of the amount in one week if I worked 40 hours.

time to not be so lazy and complacent and work full time now.

so it looks like IUI is back on. I am spotting more regular as the night goes on so I should expect af tomorrow or Saturday. The IUI should happen on Aug 30 or 31st.

They want to go by OPK's. I am to use clear blue or first response (regular not digi) and do it with fmu. I have never got a surge with fmu. Always around 7pm. And before the mc I was lucky and surged the day before I ovulated. Now I surge the same day. They didn't understand how I knew that. I told them I temp. So I would get the surge, and the next day I would get the temp spike. I know I ovulate on cd 19 or 20. I asked if I could just book it for a specific day since I know when I ovulate. They said that yes, it is possible as I am the paying customer but they really do want to try and rely on the opk.


----------



## jessika2

Have ready through all the posts.. Hope you ladies don't mind me joining in &#128522;
Just a little background info have suffered PCOS since teen years. After a few years of regular inter course and very irregular periods (have 3-4 periods a year) My doc prescribed me on 50mg Clomid. We were very excited and surprised when we fell pg with frat triplets first go! Sadly we lost all 3 of our babies at 16 weeks :heartbreak: its been a really long and tough road and I still struggle some days. But after 2 recent 25mg clomid cycles failed to make me O we have moved on to 2.5mg FE. I am currently on CD 15 and 5DPO. I am so surprised I O so early never thought a CD10 O was even possible! I will try attach picture of chart. I don't really have any symptoms except my boobs are killing me! But I've heard that can be a side effect of the FE .. Have any of you ladies experienced the sore boobs from FE? I'm so shocked the FE worked to induce O. This is the first time I have O'd in 8 nearly 9 months since I lost my triplets &#128148;&#128557;


----------



## jessika2

Chart xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160907-071251.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

jessika2 said:


> Chart xx

you have missing temps so its hard to really say..
----------------------

Im back on FE this cycle. Started CD2! 5mg again.


----------



## Aayla

Welcome Jess: I am so sorry for your loss. I would likely agree with FF. It is earlier than average but not unheard of. I didn't experience sore boobs on FE..at least i don't now. I can't recall if I did in the beginning. 


AFM: I went and got my progesterone level done for 7dpo. at least what I thought might be 7dpo. I never got a smiley on my opk up to and including cd 20. Then I ran out and didn't continue using any. My level came back at 7.5. According my ehealth (where I get my results online) that is both in the mid cycle and luteal range. So either I didn't ovulate at all (but I usually have a level of less than 3 if that happens) or I ovulated a few days after cd 20 and I'm only just about to hit my peak. I call the clinic and left a message. Not sure if I will hear back today. 

We did BD on cd 21 and 23 so we have a shot if I did O late. But if I did O and I'm not pregnant then if my LP stays the same length then I will get af just 2 days prior to leaving for Vegas. Not happy about that at all.


----------



## jessika2

Good luck OEIH keep us updated on how you go.. 
Aayla the digi OPKs have never worked for me for some reason.. FX you caught that eggy :sex: & hopefully AF doesn't show her ugly face & ruin your Vegas trip.. SO jealous by the way I'm from Australia and have Vegas on my bucket list :haha:

I'm 9DPO and slowly loosing hope :sad1: I tested today and not even a squinter.. Don't know if maybe I'm expecting too much as I had a squinter at 8DPO with my trips and a massive :bfp: by 9DPO.. Just can't help but feel disheartened by the :bfn:


----------



## jessika2

Missed my temp this morning but here is updated chart xx sore boobs have disappeared as well...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160911-090921.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenntt

Hi girls!! I hope everyone is doing great! &#129303;&#129303;

I wanted to update you! 

I had my laproscopy in March and did 2 iui's that failed. We had another iui last month and now I'm finally pregnant!!! 

Don't give up and always get another opinion!! This has taken us 3 years!! 

I wish you all the best!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------

